# 29 ttc#1 14 months, wanting a buddy!



## angelluvbilly

Hey all looking for a buddy! Someone to share with. Just married last year and moved to a new state. Hubby is the only one I have to talk to really. Sometimes men just don't understand. Anyone needing a buddy?


----------



## Hena

Hi! I'm also 29, married 4 years, ttc #1 for 4 months. I'm in a similar situation: hubby's the only one I can talk to, and while he's wonderful, he's ESL and well...a man ;-) 

We're not telling people that we're ttc and the only people I have around me day-to-day are co-workers and students...not the same as having your bffs down the street.

Are you interested in buddying up? I know I could use the support!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hello ladies, sorry to barge in. I'm 28 TTC and getting married next month 5/28. I want to join, I think my DH is tired of me venting about, "why am I not getting pregnant!" So...hello!


----------



## Hena

Hello kcsandoval! Congrats on the upcoming wedding! We can vent to each other about "why are we not getting preganant" :winkwink:

How long have you been ttc? 
I hope this is all of our month!!!
:dust:


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> Hello kcsandoval! Congrats on the upcoming wedding! We can vent to each other about "why are we not getting preganant" :winkwink:
> 
> How long have you been ttc?
> I hope this is all of our month!!!
> :dust:

Hey Hena,

I have been TTC for over a year now and nothing. Well, let me start by saying, I was not even trying. We thought, "well, if it happens, then be it!" Well, a few months back (mind you, not wearing condoms or snything like that!) I started to think, hmmm, why am I not getting pregnant?!?! Then, all of a sudden, my husband started to ask and so did my family. So now, I'm worried. Every month is the same thing, but oddly, my periods are between 17-35 days (but I have NOT missed a month). I am soooo desperate for a :baby: 

At last I decided to make an appointment with my OBGYN. She was telling me about Clomid, but I'm afraid of the side effects. But I prefer what's wrong with me now then to proceed not knowing if I can. :cry:

HOw about you?? what's your story like?? Yay, a new buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Hena

Wow, it sounds like you've been on a bit of a journey already. I know exactly what you mean about being desperate. I can't get :baby: off my mind!

My story is quite a bit shorter; we always said we'd start trying after we'd been married for two years, but we were having so much fun together we kept putting it off... then this January I suddenly realised I was pushing 30, read all the stats on reduced fertility and chances of birth defects, and told hubby "now or never" and he didn't hesitate to say NOW!!! I had gone off BCPs over a year before and was using the Nuva ring which doc said would allow fertility to return to normal within a week. So naturally I assumed we'd be pregnant the first month :wacko:

We've been trying to time BD as well as we can but I only just ordered OPKs at the begining of this month, still waiting for them to arrive. What about you, do you chart? Did your gyno say there's any reason for concern? I think it's fairly common for NTNP couples to take over a year.


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> Wow, it sounds like you've been on a bit of a journey already. I know exactly what you mean about being desperate. I can't get :baby: off my mind!
> 
> My story is quite a bit shorter; we always said we'd start trying after we'd been married for two years, but we were having so much fun together we kept putting it off... then this January I suddenly realised I was pushing 30, read all the stats on reduced fertility and chances of birth defects, and told hubby "now or never" and he didn't hesitate to say NOW!!! I had gone off BCPs over a year before and was using the Nuva ring which doc said would allow fertility to return to normal within a week. So naturally I assumed we'd be pregnant the first month :wacko:
> 
> We've been trying to time BD as well as we can but I only just ordered OPKs at the begining of this month, still waiting for them to arrive. What about you, do you chart? Did your gyno say there's any reason for concern? I think it's fairly common for NTNP couples to take over a year.


No, I don't chart. The only thing I have done is used OPK for two months and they all were negative. :nope:

After that I started to wonder, and like you, pushing 30 with no :baby: kind of made me wonder...hmmm...what's wrong. Well, on 5/9 I have an APT with my OB so they can test me and tell me what's wrong...which I'm hoping is nothing! 

This waiting this is so stressful :coffee: Every month I'm a few days late and my, soon to be, husband gets happy then BAMN, the witch comes. I'm suppose to have AF any day now (which I'm hoping that she does not come around :blush:). 

How about you...do you track? have you gone to the doctor??


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hello ladies, would love to buddy up. Need all the support I can get. Well ff says that I am 8dpo. Not sure if that's right or not. But I have had heartburn, nausea so I think the progesterone level has gone up. So guessing it's right. Never know as I am irregular. been ttc for 14 months now. Still no baby. Was checked for PCOS a few months ago. Results can back normal. So back to ttc and hoping one of these months it will be my month. I am wishing both of you tons of baby dust. Keep me posted on progress.


----------



## kcsandoval

angelluvbilly said:


> Hello ladies, would love to buddy up. Need all the support I can get. Well ff says that I am 8dpo. Not sure if that's right or not. But I have had heartburn, nausea so I think the progesterone level has gone up. So guessing it's right. Never know as I am irregular. been ttc for 14 months now. Still no baby. Was checked for PCOS a few months ago. Results can back normal. So back to ttc and hoping one of these months it will be my month. I am wishing both of you tons of baby dust. Keep me posted on progress.

Hey angelluvbilly. Can they give you something else?? I have a cousin that was pretty irregular, had a miscarriage and when she got pregnant (of course could not have a baby fast or something was wrong) she went to the doctor, they put her on clomid, and BAMN, she got pregnant! I wonder if they can help you regulate your periods or even, make you ovulate? You never know...


----------



## Hena

Hi Angelluvbilly! I'm so glad we can all be buddies! I'm sure we can all use the support. It must have been a relief to get negative for PCOS. Maybe this month will be it...we never know, right? Sending TONS of :dust: your way!



kcsandoval said:


> No, I don't chart. The only thing I have done is used OPK for two months and they all were negative. :nope:
> 
> After that I started to wonder, and like you, pushing 30 with no :baby: kind of made me wonder...hmmm...what's wrong. Well, on 5/9 I have an APT with my OB so they can test me and tell me what's wrong...which I'm hoping is nothing!
> 
> This waiting this is so stressful :coffee: Every month I'm a few days late and my, soon to be, husband gets happy then BAMN, the witch comes. I'm suppose to have AF any day now (which I'm hoping that she does not come around :blush:).
> 
> How about you...do you track? have you gone to the doctor??

Oh, I hope that appointment turns out to confirm a preganancy! If not, it will at least be good to know that everything's okay. I went to the doctor back before we were ttc, when I had my annual exam at the end of last year and had her do a thourough check-up. My tubes are good, but I have a tilted uterus and super high, narrow cervix. She dialated it to make it easier for swimmers to pass through, but let's see. 

The only tracking I do is AF and BD, trying to have a clear image of how we're doing, but I'm looking forward to getting my test strips so I can confirm ovulation.

Baby dust to both of you!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies, Can I join? I'm 27.8 recently married and I have irregular periods too... It's so hard to deal with sometimes. Today I got AF on CD55 BAH!!! This will be our 3rd cycle trying to concieve... I too thought it would only take a month to get prego. This month I have my ovulation strips ready and my pre seed. I also think im going to try Angus Cactus starting tomorrow, to help regulate my cycles. :dust:


----------



## Hena

Hi lladies! Welcome, Feb4th!
I'm approaching my fertile window this week...getting those "pressure is on" butterflies...ugh, I want sex to be fun!!!! Do any of you have tips for chilling out?  

I haven't received my ovulation strips yet either, which is adding to my stress. Where are all of you in your cycles? I'd much rather be crossing my fingers for you than obsessing over how I should time every moment of our love life over the next 7-8 days :winkwink:

Feb4th, have you tried the preseed yet? I'm curious how it feels...

Baby Dust to all of you!


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey Ladies, Can I join? I'm 27.8 recently married and I have irregular periods too... It's so hard to deal with sometimes. Today I got AF on CD55 BAH!!! This will be our 3rd cycle trying to concieve... I too thought it would only take a month to get prego. This month I have my ovulation strips ready and my pre seed. I also think im going to try Angus Cactus starting tomorrow, to help regulate my cycles. :dust:

I just reread your post.....CD 55???? :growlmad: why do our bodies to this kind of thing to us?! I hope you're enjoying some time with wine and coffee while waiting for the witch to leave! 

xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I Just got my pre seed in the mail, so this will be our first time trying it! The reviews kind of intimidate me... Lots of women on here state things as FACTS and it messes with my brain lol. We are gonna try the sperm meets egg idea this month... I really want this to happen!!!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Hena

Thanks for sharing the link, I've never heard of sperm meets egg before. It's not too far off from what we've been doing, except that I haven't started using OPKs yet. I'm hoping my order arrives today, I hate waiting!!!

Last night hubby surprised me with candles and a BIG smile, saying "your fertile period is starting soon, right" :rofl: Among the come ons I never thought I'd hear..... I'm happy he's taking an active interest though. This morning when he gave me a kiss on the way out the door he actually said "Don't forget, we're ttc!" I suspect he's been cruising some of the ttc sites himself. Pretty impressive for a guy whose third langauge is English :kiss:

Just thought I'd share something positive since I'm normally venting on this site, hehe

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kcsandoval

I try not to talk to my DH too much about it. I use to take the test OPK and he would say, "I want to tell you the results!" It's always nice when they are on board. He already told me that he does not want our "making a baby" into a job! LOL. 

I have done different things, talk dirty, wear those sexy clothes, remember ladies, these men are with us because they love us and why not make it fun. I have learned the hard way. 

My periods this month were on April 3-7 so I'm a day late. Last month I was 5 days late...I hope I don't get AF this month...if you know what I mean!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Well ff says I am 11dpo today. Have been having heartburn major and sick to my stomache everyday. Hoping this is so it. My cycle was 54 days last cycle. Seems to back to normal this month. I never have any idea when O is, so hoping that ff is right and I hit it on the right day. Trying to to go poas. Good luck to all my buddies!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena: Thanks for your post:) It put a huge smile on my face! Your husband is so sweet to you:) He must be getting soooo excited!!! My hubby is really encouraging and looking forward to being a dad... I sure haven't gotten any candle lite rooms yet! lol.

KS-> Go take a test!!!! Fingers crossed for you sweetie :dust: My DH and I are newly weds.... we actually have to stop ourselves some nights from dtd, because we read that too much can lower the sperm count on the days that "count" lmao 

Angel: DID YOU POAS??? wooo hooo lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## angelluvbilly

lol no I haven't poas yet. I'm to worried about being let down again :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> lol no I haven't poas yet. I'm to worried about being let down again :(

aww honey, :hugs:I really hope it works out for you :dust: Just do what you need to do in order to keep sane. I'm somewhat of an addict, AF is visiting and when I see my bag of tests sitting in the bathroom... I'm tempted lmao.


----------



## Hena

angelluvbilly said:


> lol no I haven't poas yet. I'm to worried about being let down again :(

I understand :hugs: The symptoms sound good, but it's not a bad idea to wait until at least 14 dpo anyway, just to increase chances that your levels are high enough to read and get a good clear BFP

kcs, you're SO right! If we make it fun and mix things up, BD time is just as much fun as good old fasioned sex always was. In some ways, as good as it was on the honeymoon (lol Feb4th, I remember those days) because it's more frequent.

I REALLY hope this is your month, ladies!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Angelluvbilly I'm on the same boat. Yesterday at work I went to the bathroom and had a little blood on it. Then I got home thinking, here's the witch and nothing. Even my husband asked me..."where's your period?!?!" LOL, like i should know. I'm scared to take the test to see another negative :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

I hope you ladies get ur :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

I hope we all do!! That would be so awesome. We can take pixs every month on how our babies are growing and their arrival. I'm going to wait to see if the witch (AF) comes, if not, I have my apt with the OB on the 9th :( I hope it's what I think it is and not getting my irregular periods again!!


----------



## Hena

kcsandoval said:


> I hope we all do!! That would be so awesome. We can take pixs every month on how our babies are growing and their arrival. I'm going to wait to see if the witch (AF) comes, if not, I have my apt with the OB on the 9th :( I hope it's what I think it is and not getting my irregular periods again!!


Oh, that would be SO much fun! I love the idea of sharing bumps, comparing symptoms, talking about doctor's visits! Wow, I want it now! lol
I saw two pregnant women at the tram station yesterday and was just aching to be one of them! 

kcsandoval and angel, I REALLY hope this is it for you!!!! Fingers crossed!!! Please tell us once you've tested, I can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all do!! That would be so awesome. We can take pixs every month on how our babies are growing and their arrival. I'm going to wait to see if the witch (AF) comes, if not, I have my apt with the OB on the 9th :( I hope it's what I think it is and not getting my irregular periods again!!
> 
> 
> Oh, that would be SO much fun! I love the idea of sharing bumps, comparing symptoms, talking about doctor's visits! Wow, I want it now! lol
> I saw two pregnant women at the tram station yesterday and was just aching to be one of them!
> 
> kcsandoval and angel, I REALLY hope this is it for you!!!! Fingers crossed!!! Please tell us once you've tested, I can't wait to hear!!!Click to expand...

I hope it's all our month. Since yesterday I feel so much pressure when I urinating (TMI...soo sorry!) I talked to my DH about it and he just laughed. :dohh: It feels really good to go to the bathroom, but of course, it feels weird. He already told me yesterday that I better not run to the nearest pharmacy for a pregnancy test, lol! If my AF does not come this weekend, we'll both go and buy it! I'm so hoping it's a BFP and just run down to the OB on tuesday to get her to be my 9 months doctor, if you know what I mean! :thumbup:


----------



## angelluvbilly

ok well tested today at what ff said was 13 dpo got a BFN. Entered temps in ff yesterday and it changed and now says no ovulation yet detected. Doesn't make sense, Boobs been hurts, nauseous and heartburn. So confused. Have no idea if I ovulated or not now. With af being irregular I just can never tell. Guess back to bding until af shows up. :(


----------



## kcsandoval

angelluvbilly said:


> ok well tested today at what ff said was 13 dpo got a BFN. Entered temps in ff yesterday and it changed and now says no ovulation yet detected. Doesn't make sense, Boobs been hurts, nauseous and heartburn. So confused. Have no idea if I ovulated or not now. With af being irregular I just can never tell. Guess back to bding until af shows up. :(

:hugs: It's okay. How irregular are you?


----------



## angelluvbilly

Not as irregular as I used to be. Lately been having a period every month. Although not always consistant with the same cycle days. I was checked for pcos and results came back normal a few months ago. Been temping and bding consistantly since then. So hard to not sit here and throw myself a big old pitty party.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> Not as irregular as I used to be. Lately been having a period every month. Although not always consistant with the same cycle days. I was checked for pcos and results came back normal a few months ago. Been temping and bding consistantly since then. So hard to not sit here and throw myself a big old pitty party.

Have you tried anything to regulate your cycles? I'm also irregular, and scared shyte less to try anything... Other than Opk's.. which im gonna give a go this month.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Do any of you live somewhere with no family or friends? I know angelluvbilly just moved so maybe your in the same situation as me? My DH found a great job 2.5 hours away from all my friends and family. I;ve never had to move anywhere before... and i've been here for almost 3 months. Made no friends, there is no work (we are fine without me working as DH is making excellent wage), and no family. I'm having a crappy day, really missing everyone back home . *pity party for me today* On top of mourning my life back home, i stepped on the scale for the first time since january right before out wedding and IVE GAINED 15LBS. HOLY_(insert bad word)_ Ive heard of the freshmen 15 in uni/college, but seriously the newlywed 15???? no one warned me of that lol. I guess we wont be having pancakes 4 nights a week anymore lol. *palm on forehead*


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> Do any of you live somewhere with no family or friends? I know angelluvbilly just moved so maybe your in the same situation as me? My DH found a great job 2.5 hours away from all my friends and family. I;ve never had to move anywhere before... and i've been here for almost 3 months. Made no friends, there is no work (we are fine without me working as DH is making excellent wage), and no family. I'm having a crappy day, really missing everyone back home . *pity party for me today* On top of mourning my life back home, i stepped on the scale for the first time since january right before out wedding and IVE GAINED 15LBS. HOLY_(insert bad word)_ Ive heard of the freshmen 15 in uni/college, but seriously the newlywed 15???? no one warned me of that lol. I guess we wont be having pancakes 4 nights a week anymore lol. *palm on forehead*

I'm not in the same situation as you, but I moved about 30 minutes from my family, (mind you, I lived with my parents for 28 years). OMG do I get home sick. He has his family here and I sometimes wish I can go back home and sleep next to mommy and daddy!! :blush: I gained 10 pounds since moving in with DH, but my god, I feel like I gained 50 plus :cry: I use to work out constanly and now, I run home to do chores and make sure dinner is ready!! :nope: 

Are you on any prenatal pills??? Are you irregular?? My periods are all over the place from 17-33 days (today I am on 33 days and still no AF, which I'm hoping it's a good sign! :happydance:)


----------



## Hena

BIG :hugs: to you, Angel! I can feel your frustration, especially after 14 months. I'm hoping that the test was just too early. It sounds like you're doing everything right, temping, BDing, etc. it just *has* to work eventually.

I'm faaaaaar away from home and super homesick at the moment. :cry: I'm originally from Maine, grew up there and in Nova Scotia, did university in NS, then went to Germany for a year abroad...which has now extended to 7 years, lol. Hubby and I moved to Switzerland two years ago, and I really love it here, but even his family is 2.5 hours away, and most of my friends are in North America. Thankfully I've also made friends here, but they are scattered and it's not the same as having my life-long buds close enough for a "stitch n' bitch" session or a girls' night. My parents and brother came here for New Year which was wonderful, but I haven't been "home" since last summer, so it's been nearly a year since I was with my extended family and friends.....I am going this summer in July or August. I think once I have booked the flight I'll feel better. I just would LOVE to run into my mother's arms and say "I'm home, gramma!!"


----------



## Hena

P.S. Feb 4th, I've been gaining weight since starting ttc! I'm mortified! The past two weeks I started working out again, hoping to get my body under control again! gah! Maybe we should be cut out the cookies buddies too, hehe

Good question, re prenatal pills kcs. I'm only taking folic acid at the moment, are you girls taking vitamins?


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> P.S. Feb 4th, I've been gaining weight since starting ttc! I'm mortified! The past two weeks I started working out again, hoping to get my body under control again! gah! Maybe we should be cut out the cookies buddies too, hehe
> 
> Good question, re prenatal pills kcs. I'm only taking folic acid at the moment, are you girls taking vitamins?

I did...my husband's family bought them for me...yeah, no pressure right! :growlmad:

I bought it at the nearest pharmacy and I have fuller hair and harder nails! Hey, if I'm not pregnant, at least they are helping me get pretty before my wedding. :blush:

I need to go back to the gym. :dohh: but of course, I prefer to nag at my husband to buy me new clothes as the old ones don't fit! :shrug:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> P.S. Feb 4th, I've been gaining weight since starting ttc! I'm mortified! The past two weeks I started working out again, hoping to get my body under control again! gah! Maybe we should be cut out the cookies buddies too, hehe
> 
> Good question, re prenatal pills kcs. I'm only taking folic acid at the moment, are you girls taking vitamins?

haha I feel better knowing im not alone is this damn weight gain... seriously annoying!!!!!:shock:

Today is a new day, no more sweets! Last night i indulged in a big bag of chips and 2 giant glasses of :wine: af is basically gone now and it back to business:sex: 

I'm taking prenatal vitamins, and folic acid. My hubby is taking zinc... i read somewhere that helps in some way or another. Speaking of me not remembering exactly why he takes it... do you guys ever feel so overwhelmed with the info you find? There are so many different vitamins, juice's, idea's to increase your chances... I just dont know what to believe...:shrug:


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you live somewhere with no family or friends? I know angelluvbilly just moved so maybe your in the same situation as me? My DH found a great job 2.5 hours away from all my friends and family. I;ve never had to move anywhere before... and i've been here for almost 3 months. Made no friends, there is no work (we are fine without me working as DH is making excellent wage), and no family. I'm having a crappy day, really missing everyone back home . *pity party for me today* On top of mourning my life back home, i stepped on the scale for the first time since january right before out wedding and IVE GAINED 15LBS. HOLY_(insert bad word)_ Ive heard of the freshmen 15 in uni/college, but seriously the newlywed 15???? no one warned me of that lol. I guess we wont be having pancakes 4 nights a week anymore lol. *palm on forehead*
> 
> I'm not in the same situation as you, but I moved about 30 minutes from my family, (mind you, I lived with my parents for 28 years). OMG do I get home sick. He has his family here and I sometimes wish I can go back home and sleep next to mommy and daddy!! :blush: I gained 10 pounds since moving in with DH, but my god, I feel like I gained 50 plus :cry: I use to work out constanly and now, I run home to do chores and make sure dinner is ready!! :nope:
> 
> Are you on any prenatal pills??? Are you irregular?? My periods are all over the place from 17-33 days (today I am on 33 days and still no AF, which I'm hoping it's a good sign! :happydance:)Click to expand...

My periods are irregular...for 11 months now they have been between 26 and 55 days:cry: Have u done anything to try and regulate?

I HOPE YOU GET YOUR :bfp: woooo hooo:yipee:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Good morning from Canada, I'm heading "home" for the weekend! well more than the weekend... until next wednesday! Leaving in 10 short minutes! I'm working my last on call shift *sniff*. Ive been going back and forth every few weekends to work some 12 hour shifts... but its just not worth the travel now that gas is more expensive than gold *sarcasm* Any hoo I'll still have my lap top with me so I'll be on here still be on here at night (canada) Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you live somewhere with no family or friends? I know angelluvbilly just moved so maybe your in the same situation as me? My DH found a great job 2.5 hours away from all my friends and family. I;ve never had to move anywhere before... and i've been here for almost 3 months. Made no friends, there is no work (we are fine without me working as DH is making excellent wage), and no family. I'm having a crappy day, really missing everyone back home . *pity party for me today* On top of mourning my life back home, i stepped on the scale for the first time since january right before out wedding and IVE GAINED 15LBS. HOLY_(insert bad word)_ Ive heard of the freshmen 15 in uni/college, but seriously the newlywed 15???? no one warned me of that lol. I guess we wont be having pancakes 4 nights a week anymore lol. *palm on forehead*
> 
> I'm not in the same situation as you, but I moved about 30 minutes from my family, (mind you, I lived with my parents for 28 years). OMG do I get home sick. He has his family here and I sometimes wish I can go back home and sleep next to mommy and daddy!! :blush: I gained 10 pounds since moving in with DH, but my god, I feel like I gained 50 plus :cry: I use to work out constanly and now, I run home to do chores and make sure dinner is ready!! :nope:
> 
> Are you on any prenatal pills??? Are you irregular?? My periods are all over the place from 17-33 days (today I am on 33 days and still no AF, which I'm hoping it's a good sign! :happydance:)Click to expand...
> 
> My periods are irregular...for 11 months now they have been between 26 and 55 days:cry: Have u done anything to try and regulate?
> 
> I HOPE YOU GET YOUR :bfp: woooo hooo:yipee:Click to expand...

Actually, funny, before I was very irregular, (but, of course, I was not trying to have a :baby: so I didn't care). Then, I lost about 50 pounds and was working out and my periods came back to normal. Which was 4 years ago. Now, that I am with my husband, my periods are from 17 to 33 days. Today I am on day 35 and still no AF or symptoms...my husband wants me to wait and test but to take it easy. That would suck if I'm back to where I was 4 years ago. :growlmad:


----------



## Hena

OOooh KC, it sounds really good! *Fingers and toes crossed!!!* 
I love that your in-laws started the pressure before you even walked down the isle, LOL. Mine at least waited until a few months after. My favourite so far was when my mil said, totally casually and when we were alone in the kitchen together, "I hope you have children while I'm still able to help look after them...[pause for reaction which never comes]....or at least before I die...":rofl: the woman's barely 60 and in perfect health. 

Feb, reading your post just made me want chips :munch: I'm hopeless! On the bright side, I've managed 30 minutes on the eliptical every day this week...so that's some progress I hope.

Angel, still no AF? I really, really hope it was a false negative and this is finally your month. I'm sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!!

I think I might have ov'd yesterday, not 100% sure so we'll continue BDing through the weekend. Hubby's away Monday-Friday, so I hope it doesn't come late or we're out of luck this month.

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> OOooh KC, it sounds really good! *Fingers and toes crossed!!!*
> I love that your in-laws started the pressure before you even walked down the isle, LOL. Mine at least waited until a few months after. My favourite so far was when my mil said, totally casually and when we were alone in the kitchen together, "I hope you have children while I'm still able to help look after them...[pause for reaction which never comes]....or at least before I die...":rofl: the woman's barely 60 and in perfect health.
> 
> Feb, reading your post just made me want chips :munch: I'm hopeless! On the bright side, I've managed 30 minutes on the eliptical every day this week...so that's some progress I hope.
> 
> Angel, still no AF? I really, really hope it was a false negative and this is finally your month. I'm sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!!
> 
> I think I might have ov'd yesterday, not 100% sure so we'll continue BDing through the weekend. Hubby's away Monday-Friday, so I hope it doesn't come late or we're out of luck this month.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!

I'm hoping it's my month too, well, for all of us. :thumbup: It's funny but my husband just comes home from work and falls asleep. Today, they called off his job and he has been sleeping all day :sleep:. Even he said it, geez, am I pregnant :dohh: I have mild cramps but still no witch. I'm so tempted to just going to any pharmacy, buying the clinic, and peeing in their parking lot to see, LOL!! Oh what would my husband think! :blush:

Yay, ovulating is good, now put on that sexy clothes and seduce your DH. :winkwink:


----------



## Hena

hehe, done and done! :winkwink:

We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> hehe, done and done! :winkwink:
> 
> We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:

Please do...now I'm getting nervous. I can't wait until Tuesday to see if I'm :baby: or the witch is really, really late, which has not happened in 4 years. :nope:


----------



## Hena

kcsandoval said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> hehe, done and done! :winkwink:
> 
> We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:
> 
> Please do...now I'm getting nervous. I can't wait until Tuesday to see if I'm :baby: or the witch is really, really late, which has not happened in 4 years. :nope:Click to expand...

I saw two storks today!!!!! TWO! I'm pretty sure that's a good sign for our two ladies who are waiting for results :winkwink: I'll keep my eyes open for more, those of us who are still on the BD end of our cycles need some luck too!


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> OOooh KC, it sounds really good! *Fingers and toes crossed!!!*
> I love that your in-laws started the pressure before you even walked down the isle, LOL. Mine at least waited until a few months after. My favourite so far was when my mil said, totally casually and when we were alone in the kitchen together, "I hope you have children while I'm still able to help look after them...[pause for reaction which never comes]....or at least before I die...":rofl: the woman's barely 60 and in perfect health.
> 
> Feb, reading your post just made me want chips :munch: I'm hopeless! On the bright side, I've managed 30 minutes on the eliptical every day this week...so that's some progress I hope.
> 
> Angel, still no AF? I really, really hope it was a false negative and this is finally your month. I'm sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!!
> 
> I think I might have ov'd yesterday, not 100% sure so we'll continue BDing through the weekend. Hubby's away Monday-Friday, so I hope it doesn't come late or we're out of luck this month.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> I'm hoping it's my month too, well, for all of us. :thumbup: It's funny but my husband just comes home from work and falls asleep. Today, they called off his job and he has been sleeping all day :sleep:. Even he said it, geez, am I pregnant :dohh: I have mild cramps but still no witch. I'm so tempted to just going to any pharmacy, buying the clinic, and peeing in their parking lot to see, LOL!! Oh what would my husband think! :blush:
> 
> Yay, ovulating is good, now put on that sexy clothes and seduce your DH. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I once took a pregnacy test in a grocery store bathroom:dohh:


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> hehe, done and done! :winkwink:
> 
> We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:
> 
> Please do...now I'm getting nervous. I can't wait until Tuesday to see if I'm :baby: or the witch is really, really late, which has not happened in 4 years. :nope:Click to expand...

You must be just so excited for tuesday!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hena said:
> 
> 
> hehe, done and done! :winkwink:
> 
> We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:
> 
> Please do...now I'm getting nervous. I can't wait until Tuesday to see if I'm :baby: or the witch is really, really late, which has not happened in 4 years. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw two storks today!!!!! TWO! I'm pretty sure that's a good sign for our two ladies who are waiting for results :winkwink: I'll keep my eyes open for more, those of us who are still on the BD end of our cycles need some luck too!Click to expand...

Please find me a stork for this cycle:) I really hope this is will be the lucky month!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hena said:
> 
> 
> hehe, done and done! :winkwink:
> 
> We have a long weekend so we're heading to Alsace today to visit the in-laws and go to a baptism. If I see any storks I'll ask them to help us out a little! :yellow:
> 
> Please do...now I'm getting nervous. I can't wait until Tuesday to see if I'm :baby: or the witch is really, really late, which has not happened in 4 years. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> You must be just so excited for tuesday!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Actually, it was for Monday, I've the mistake. Also, yesterday I could not resist and I took the test, BFN n still no AF. I run to the bathroo n clean myslef n little AF comes with it. But that's it. Now mortified, either give me AF or give me my two lines. :nope:


----------



## Coco14

angelluvbilly said:


> Hey all looking for a buddy! Someone to share with. Just married last year and moved to a new state. Hubby is the only one I have to talk to really. Sometimes men just don't understand. Anyone needing a buddy?

Hello :flower: TTC #1 for 20 months. Good luck :)


----------



## kcsandoval

Coco14 said:


> angelluvbilly said:
> 
> 
> Hey all looking for a buddy! Someone to share with. Just married last year and moved to a new state. Hubby is the only one I have to talk to really. Sometimes men just don't understand. Anyone needing a buddy?
> 
> Hello :flower: TTC #1 for 20 months. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Hello Coco - we are all here trying to convince #1. WHat's your story?? :hugs:


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hey everyone. Sorry haven't been on in a few days. hubby's cousin was killed in a wreck friday night. Drinking and driving really don't mix. He rolled his truck 5 times and was thrown out of the vehicle. Broke his neck and killed him instantly. Funeral is tomorrow. Been a hard weekend and trying to be strong for my hubby. Still no af, but thinking ff was correct about me not ovulating yet. Although I do think I finally ovulated Friday or Saturday. Had some egg white cm and major ferning on my microscope. Temps have been up the past two days. Higher than normal so guessin i'm on the long 2ww. Although didn't get a chance to bd till saturday night. So may have completely missed the eggy. Sorry i'm rambling. How is everyone else doing? Any bfps to announce? :)


----------



## kcsandoval

angelluvbilly said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry haven't been on in a few days. hubby's cousin was killed in a wreck friday night. Drinking and driving really don't mix. He rolled his truck 5 times and was thrown out of the vehicle. Broke his neck and killed him instantly. Funeral is tomorrow. Been a hard weekend and trying to be strong for my hubby. Still no af, but thinking ff was correct about me not ovulating yet. Although I do think I finally ovulated Friday or Saturday. Had some egg white cm and major ferning on my microscope. Temps have been up the past two days. Higher than normal so guessin i'm on the long 2ww. Although didn't get a chance to bd till saturday night. So may have completely missed the eggy. Sorry i'm rambling. How is everyone else doing? Any bfps to announce? :)

First, and foremost, so sorry for your DH's loss!! I hope you guys are doing well. We are here for you :hugs:

I was about a 8 days late and no BFP! :cry: I went to my OB today and she told me that my sugar level is high and that may be my periods are getting irregular because of the stress on planning a wedding (which I'm getting married on the 28th and it is stressful, but can't wait). She said to lower my sugar And if everything comes out okay next month (she wants me to wait and calm my stress), she is going to send me to a Fertility doctor right away to get the ultrasound done before putting me on ANY medications. She can she can prescribe me Clomid, but she prefer for me to try it naturally (which I just got a thermometer; hopefully I know how to use them) and then, if all fails, she is going to send me to the doctor and get me started on the drugs. Im in the process of changing my health plan from HMO to PPO so I can get more benefits. 

Hope I do the tempting right and get this little baby started right after my wedding. :baby:


----------



## Hena

Oh Angelluvbilly, I'm so sorry to hear that! What a terrible time for a family. I'm thinking of you. :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you were able to catch the eggy.

I'm in my 2ww now, won't be testing until at least the 22nd, assuming no AF before that. I was so late last month that we were SURE I was pregnant, only to test and get the BFN and have AF start the very next day (of course, lol)

KC, the only up-side I see to all of this, is you can go ahead and drink at your wedding without any worries you might be hurting your LO....and then you can go wild...make a honeymoon baby!

AND I saw five more storks on my way home this morning, including two couples engaged in courtship! I'd never seen that before, it was pretty amazing. I've now seen enough storks in the past month to give us all twins if they really spread baby dust :wink: Hubby says this is the best spring he's ever seen, the population is really making a come-back, and he assures me that they do, in fact, bring babies...so there we go BFPs to us all!


----------



## Coco14

kcsandoval said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelluvbilly said:
> 
> 
> Hey all looking for a buddy! Someone to share with. Just married last year and moved to a new state. Hubby is the only one I have to talk to really. Sometimes men just don't understand. Anyone needing a buddy?
> 
> Hello :flower: TTC #1 for 20 months. Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Coco - we are all here trying to convince #1. WHat's your story?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi! Had very irregular cycles, 4 months, so had some tests and now on clomid. Cycles did get a lot more regular over the last 6 months ish, got blood test results today and I did ovulate! :)


----------



## Coco14

So sorry Angel :hugs:

Good luck Hena!


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry haven't been on in a few days. hubby's cousin was killed in a wreck friday night. Drinking and driving really don't mix. He rolled his truck 5 times and was thrown out of the vehicle. Broke his neck and killed him instantly. Funeral is tomorrow. Been a hard weekend and trying to be strong for my hubby. Still no af, but thinking ff was correct about me not ovulating yet. Although I do think I finally ovulated Friday or Saturday. Had some egg white cm and major ferning on my microscope. Temps have been up the past two days. Higher than normal so guessin i'm on the long 2ww. Although didn't get a chance to bd till saturday night. So may have completely missed the eggy. Sorry i'm rambling. How is everyone else doing? Any bfps to announce? :)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss... Your in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:


What is this Microscope thing your doing???? I'm on CD 11 I think ill be ovulating this weekend, im hoping my opk's are positive!


----------



## Feb4th2011

So as I said before I came "home" this weekend to work... Well my last shift ended with a bang... right to my face. I was attacked at work... so i have a black eye and I'm really sore from having my hair ripped out and being kicked etc... I'm a youth care worker for troubled teens, and things got out of hand... I knew going into this job that things could escalate to violence etc... and I've even seen it happen to other staff. I'm completly trained for these events to happen....but....I'm a bit rattled, and I have a head ache that is driving me crazy. My husband is fuming mad that this happened (not at me) just at the world i think. I'm really glad this happened before i get a BFP. Everything happens for a reason, and i defiantly wasn't meant to be pregnant yet. next month is ok though!!! Just wanted to share... its all i really can think about at the moment.


----------



## Coco14

Feb4th2011 said:


> So as I said before I came "home" this weekend to work... Well my last shift ended with a bang... right to my face. I was attacked at work... so i have a black eye and I'm really sore from having my hair ripped out and being kicked etc... I'm a youth care worker for troubled teens, and things got out of hand... I knew going into this job that things could escalate to violence etc... and I've even seen it happen to other staff. I'm completly trained for these events to happen....but....I'm a bit rattled, and I have a head ache that is driving me crazy. My husband is fuming mad that this happened (not at me) just at the world i think. I'm really glad this happened before i get a BFP. Everything happens for a reason, and i defiantly wasn't meant to be pregnant yet. next month is ok though!!! Just wanted to share... its all i really can think about at the moment.

Oh my gosh, that's horrible :hugs:You should take it easy for a bit


----------



## Hena

Thanks, Coco, good luck to you too! Where are you in your cycle?

Wow, Feb!!! I'm so glad you weren't injured more. I guess that made it a bit easier to say goodbye, eh? I wish it had never happened, but certainly glad you don't have the added stress of worrying whether the attack could have endangered a pregnancy. Feel better soon!


----------



## Coco14

Hena said:


> Thanks, Coco, good luck to you too! Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Wow, Feb!!! I'm so glad you weren't injured more. I guess that made it a bit easier to say goodbye, eh? I wish it had never happened, but certainly glad you don't have the added stress of worrying whether the attack could have endangered a pregnancy. Feel better soon!

Thanks! CD21 (10DPO I think). BBs even more sore today... wish it meant something other than AF but I should know better by now! :(


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> So as I said before I came "home" this weekend to work... Well my last shift ended with a bang... right to my face. I was attacked at work... so i have a black eye and I'm really sore from having my hair ripped out and being kicked etc... I'm a youth care worker for troubled teens, and things got out of hand... I knew going into this job that things could escalate to violence etc... and I've even seen it happen to other staff. I'm completly trained for these events to happen....but....I'm a bit rattled, and I have a head ache that is driving me crazy. My husband is fuming mad that this happened (not at me) just at the world i think. I'm really glad this happened before i get a BFP. Everything happens for a reason, and i defiantly wasn't meant to be pregnant yet. next month is ok though!!! Just wanted to share... its all i really can think about at the moment.

OMG, good thing that you weren't pregnant and harmed the baby, then your DH would have been fumed, I know mine would have. :devil:


----------



## kcsandoval

That's what my DH said, "well, at least we can have in our honeymoon!" Which is true. I'm trying to temp, but I have NO idea how this work. I started to eat right again and joining a Yoga class to release my stress. Even my doctor told me to relax and after the wedding, then we will worry, but I'm all over the place with my stress level! 

Has any of you guys tempted before??? 

Twins??? I would accept them anytime of the day ;)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ive tried temping before and I will try again next cycle... but I have the hardest time remembering to do it when i get up. Does anyone have any tricks as to how I can remember to do it???


----------



## angelluvbilly

The microscope is a fertile focus microscope. You can buy them online. You use them everyday before you eat, drink or brush your teeth. You put a drop of saliva from your tongue on it and let it dry for at least 20 mins to 30 mins. If you are fertile it's supposed to grow a pattern that looks like ferns all over it. I def had major ferning on Friday but ff says still no O according to my temps. So I have no idea what is going on. Just been bding lots to make sure.


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> Ive tried temping before and I will try again next cycle... but I have the hardest time remembering to do it when i get up. Does anyone have any tricks as to how I can remember to do it???

Feb - I'm the same way. Today I woke up, got dressed, and when I was about to leave, I saw it :dohh: How can you fit that into your already routine schedule????


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ive tried temping before and I will try again next cycle... but I have the hardest time remembering to do it when i get up. Does anyone have any tricks as to how I can remember to do it???
> 
> Feb - I'm the same way. Today I woke up, got dressed, and when I was about to leave, I saw it :dohh: How can you fit that into your already routine schedule????Click to expand...

I really feel like I'll have to tape it to my forehead in order to remember... :dohh: 

Good news is I'm on CD 13! Because of my irregular cycles, i expect to be ovulating anytime between today and CD 20. Either way we are going to be:sex: a lot the next week. DH and I have been apart since last Thursday so I can guarantee the neighbors will be closing their windows tonight!:happydance: His :spermy: better be ready to fight it's way to my egg!


----------



## Feb4th2011

How are all of you doing??? Any updates? xo girls.


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Feb4th!

CD22, 11DPO. Sore bbs and stabby type cramps...


----------



## kcsandoval

Just finished AF yesterday so here's to another month!! If not, I'm going back to the doctor in July and she better give me something!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

coco: Is it normal for you to have those kinds of cramps?? PS. where the heck is cornwall?

KC: POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! and lots of :sex:

Hubby and I are going full throttle this month! I think this is our month! As long as I ovulate!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> coco: Is it normal for you to have those kinds of cramps?? PS. where the heck is cornwall?
> 
> KC: POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! and lots of :sex:
> 
> Hubby and I are going full throttle this month! I think this is our month! As long as I ovulate!!!

Feb - we already started in the morning :blush:

:dust: to you!! 

If I don't get my :bfp: then I'm definately going to go to my doctor and pressure her to do something. Plus, my insurance coverage goes up in July so that's why we prefer to wait and pay less :thumbup:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I heard morning sex is best when TTC... anyone else heard this??? I am NOT a morning person.... lol. :dust: to you too KC!


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> I heard morning sex is best when TTC... anyone else heard this??? I am NOT a morning person.... lol. :dust: to you too KC!

Well, I don't know anything about when it comes to TTC, but it seems like the DH is more energetic in the morning. At night he sometimes comes tired and tired :coffee:, but when he wakes up he's like an animal :bunny: lol...


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I heard morning sex is best when TTC... anyone else heard this??? I am NOT a morning person.... lol. :dust: to you too KC!
> 
> Well, I don't know anything about when it comes to TTC, but it seems like the DH is more energetic in the morning. At night he sometimes comes tired and tired :coffee:, but when he wakes up he's like an animal :bunny: lol...Click to expand...

That's awesome!!!!! Greg (DH) would like it 24-7 if possible hahaha. I hope its ok with everyone is I just use DH name. I hate writing "DH".:wacko:


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I heard morning sex is best when TTC... anyone else heard this??? I am NOT a morning person.... lol. :dust: to you too KC!
> 
> Well, I don't know anything about when it comes to TTC, but it seems like the DH is more energetic in the morning. At night he sometimes comes tired and tired :coffee:, but when he wakes up he's like an animal :bunny: lol...Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!!!!! Greg (DH) would like it 24-7 if possible hahaha. I hope its ok with everyone is I just use DH name. I hate writing "DH".:wacko:Click to expand...

Don't all men like it 24-7??? Mine wanted extra in the morning and I was already late to work. We promised each other that we will NOT have :sex: one month before the wedding, well, that promise didn't even last one hour. :haha:


----------



## angelluvbilly

ok well I had some major pain in my right ovary around 12:30 last night. It woke me up out of a dead sleep. I don't ever remember having ovary pain. So I got up and went to the bathroom. There was a ton of egg white mucous. I was in shock. It's been so long since I have seen that much. I was kind of excited. I woke hubby up and made him bd with me. I'm sure hoping I caught the eggy finally after all this time. The pain was kinda like a bad cramp. Is that normal? My temps were up this morning when I took my temp so hoping I hit it right at the right time.


----------



## kcsandoval

angelluvbilly said:


> ok well I had some major pain in my right ovary around 12:30 last night. It woke me up out of a dead sleep. I don't ever remember having ovary pain. So I got up and went to the bathroom. There was a ton of egg white mucous. I was in shock. It's been so long since I have seen that much. I was kind of excited. I woke hubby up and made him bd with me. I'm sure hoping I caught the eggy finally after all this time. The pain was kinda like a bad cramp. Is that normal? My temps were up this morning when I took my temp so hoping I hit it right at the right time.

Hopefully you get your :bfp:, so swim :spermy: swim and create a :crib: for Angel


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I heard morning sex is best when TTC... anyone else heard this??? I am NOT a morning person.... lol. :dust: to you too KC!
> 
> Well, I don't know anything about when it comes to TTC, but it seems like the DH is more energetic in the morning. At night he sometimes comes tired and tired :coffee:, but when he wakes up he's like an animal :bunny: lol...Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!!!!! Greg (DH) would like it 24-7 if possible hahaha. I hope its ok with everyone is I just use DH name. I hate writing "DH".:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't all men like it 24-7??? Mine wanted extra in the morning and I was already late to work. We promised each other that we will NOT have :sex: one month before the wedding, well, that promise didn't even last one hour. :haha:Click to expand...

haha! Greg and I took 6 weeks off before our wedding! It was so exciting the night of, we just wanted to stay in bed the next day lol.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> ok well I had some major pain in my right ovary around 12:30 last night. It woke me up out of a dead sleep. I don't ever remember having ovary pain. So I got up and went to the bathroom. There was a ton of egg white mucous. I was in shock. It's been so long since I have seen that much. I was kind of excited. I woke hubby up and made him bd with me. I'm sure hoping I caught the eggy finally after all this time. The pain was kinda like a bad cramp. Is that normal? My temps were up this morning when I took my temp so hoping I hit it right at the right time.

That sounds like a good sign to me! I've read on other threads that ladies have had that symptom while ovulating! How many days are you!:happydance:


----------



## Hena

angelluvbilly said:


> ok well I had some major pain in my right ovary around 12:30 last night. It woke me up out of a dead sleep. I don't ever remember having ovary pain. So I got up and went to the bathroom. There was a ton of egg white mucous. I was in shock. It's been so long since I have seen that much. I was kind of excited. I woke hubby up and made him bd with me. I'm sure hoping I caught the eggy finally after all this time. The pain was kinda like a bad cramp. Is that normal? My temps were up this morning when I took my temp so hoping I hit it right at the right time.

:happydance: yes, yes, yes!!!!!!!! Oooooh I hope this is it for you!!!!! It definately sounds like ovulation to me. I get the same pain when I OV.


----------



## Hena

Feb, I love the idea of using a real name! 
Nico and I obstained for a full two months before the big night (the first month I was in the States and he was in Germany, so it was easy, lol) and we planned our reception so we'd leave early enough to fully enjoy our bridal suite...totally worth it!

My tww is well underway...I had some sharp pain in my left ovary today, then this evening on my way home I had the icky-sick feeling I usually get before AF starts. I'm CD21 and ca. 6-7DPO (I think). I hope it's a good sign, but who knows? I was so sure last month, only to be let down. Gah.


----------



## kcsandoval

So one question ladies...are you guys doing it naturally?? Or are being helped with some type of medication??

We are using real names for our "DH" Manuel is my lovely fiance's name...well this two more weeks then I can call him husband :)


----------



## Coco14

Feb4th2011 said:


> coco: Is it normal for you to have those kinds of cramps?? PS. where the heck is cornwall?
> 
> KC: POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! and lots of :sex:
> 
> Hubby and I are going full throttle this month! I think this is our month! As long as I ovulate!!!

No Feb, not really. Felt like I've been getting af today but nothing yet. Ha ha, Cornwall is in the southwest of England.

Good luck kc.


----------



## Hena

kcsandoval said:


> So one question ladies...are you guys doing it naturally?? Or are being helped with some type of medication??
> 
> We are using real names for our "DH" Manuel is my lovely fiance's name...well this two more weeks then I can call him husband :)

Ooooh! So exciting! I remember the weeks leading up to our wedding thinking I had to say fiancé as many times as I can because I'll never have one again :happydance: 

We're trying naturally for now. I went to the doc in January before going off bc, and she said to try to be as stress free as possible, and if we haven't conceived by June we can go in together to see if we need help.


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> So one question ladies...are you guys doing it naturally?? Or are being helped with some type of medication??
> 
> We are using real names for our "DH" Manuel is my lovely fiance's name...well this two more weeks then I can call him husband :)
> 
> Ooooh! So exciting! I remember the weeks leading up to our wedding thinking I had to say fiancé as many times as I can because I'll never have one again :happydance:
> 
> We're trying naturally for now. I went to the doc in January before going off bc, and she said to try to be as stress free as possible, and if we haven't conceived by June we can go in together to see if we need help.Click to expand...


That's what I got from my doctor. She called me yesterday and told me my Vitamin D was very low and I should take 1000mg Vitamin D IU for 8 weeks and if I don't get pregnant by then, to come back and she'll start me on something. So I have 8 weeks to bump up my vitamins and lose some weight!


----------



## Hena

Soooooo...... I'm with my in-laws again this weekend, haha. Three times in a month. At least all the time on the road, the little nephews, and contruction work Nico and I do here keep me distracted. 
BUT I'm all excited because I'm smack in the middle of my 2WW and I have such intense cramps, I feel like my period is about to start! So either AF has decided to come a week early just to mess with my head (really wouldn't surprise me) or *some*thing is going on down there. We were pretty convinced last month that I was pregnant, with our well-timed BD and then AF arriving 4 days late, so Nico is trying to keep me calm, but I see him smile every time I hold my stomache because of a cramp, lol. Here's a direct quote to make you laugh "if it's no luck this time, we'll have to BD more and harder next time. This is serious ttc time, Babe. SOD all the way" :rofl:

How are you all doing this weekend? 
Coco, we're really close in our cycles. My AF is due around 22 April, what about yours?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena that is sooo exciting! Are you having other symptoms as well? Maybe ur little bean is sprouting!!!
Greg and I are visiting my parents again this weekend its so nice out today I just want to skip down the street and sing at the top of my lungs "It's a great day" kinda like on one of those Viagra commercials!
We spent the morning with my nephew... he's 16 months, and just the most amazing kid. lol ( biased aunty) It really pulled at my heart strings... I want one too! 

O ya, and so Greg and I get back to my parents vehicle because my mum wants to show me what she bought at a garage sale today... she bought us a really nice change table! I was shocked... she was the one who told me we shouldn't buy anything until after 3 M prego! sheesh, and we aren't even 1 day prego yet. Anyways, it made me extremely excited and happy! I hope all of you have a really great weekend!


----------



## Coco14

Hi Hena, do you mean 22nd May?! I don't know when I'm due because I have irregular cycles and this is my first clomid cycle, judging by all the symptoms for the past week AF must be close...


----------



## Hena

LOL yeah, Coco, that should be May :dohh: ooooh....maybe I have baby brain???? Seriously though, last AF started on 22 April so I'm calculating for a longer cycle which would place me around 22 May. I hope your AF doesn't come at all...fingers crossed!

Feb, I can see why you're so excited! I'm afraid to even tell people that we're trying. I told my mom, but she and my father are sworn to secrecy and not allowed to get excited yet. Something tells me there's a room in their house filling with grandkind things "just in case" though :winkwink: 

By the way, we saw three more storks on the way home today...it has to mean something, right? :yellow:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> LOL yeah, Coco, that should be May :dohh: ooooh....maybe I have baby brain???? Seriously though, last AF started on 22 April so I'm calculating for a longer cycle which would place me around 22 May. I hope your AF doesn't come at all...fingers crossed!
> 
> Feb, I can see why you're so excited! I'm afraid to even tell people that we're trying. I told my mom, but she and my father are sworn to secrecy and not allowed to get excited yet. Something tells me there's a room in their house filling with grandkind things "just in case" though :winkwink:
> 
> By the way, we saw three more storks on the way home today...it has to mean something, right? :yellow:

triplets maybe?:winkwink:


----------



## Hena

Haha, Triplets!!! Oh my goodness, that would be a dream!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hello ladies - had a very wonderful and relaxing weekend, and of course, lot's of BD!! 

I have been taking Vitamin D (recommended by my OBGYN) which has proven to regulate periods and help with fertility (the wonders of the internet). But now, just having fun with it, after two months, if nothing, then off again to my OB and do that ultrasound.


----------



## Hena

So glad you had a good weekend, kcs! I'm still rooting for a honeymoon baby, there's something so romantic about it :winkwink:

I'm cd 26, 12ish dpo, experiencing symptoms I've never had before but trying not to get my hopes up as last month was such a disappointment. We'll see.....I'm planning to test Sunday if no AF. 

How's everyone else doing? I've found that thinking about my buddies is one of the best ways to keep my mind of my own symptom spotting!


----------



## Coco14

morning hena
still going here, making myself sick with worry! erally dreading af... thought she had arrived walking to work this morning and was so scared!! but got to work and nothing, just CM... aw man don't think I can handle this 2ww thing!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> So glad you had a good weekend, kcs! I'm still rooting for a honeymoon baby, there's something so romantic about it :winkwink:
> 
> I'm cd 26, 12ish dpo, experiencing symptoms I've never had before but trying not to get my hopes up as last month was such a disappointment. We'll see.....I'm planning to test Sunday if no AF.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I've found that thinking about my buddies is one of the best ways to keep my mind of my own symptom spotting!

Hena, :dust: to you this month...and mine after my honeymoon! Because you know we are not leaving the suite...lots of :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

That would be sooo romantic for you guys to conceive on your honeymoon:) :dust: KC, you must be so thrilled that your wedding is so close, and what would be better to end all your wedding planning and big day than with a LO on the way I hope this is your month!!!:dust:

Hena: Will you really wait until Sunday to test? You have such strong will power, I'm going to try and wait this month too. Fathers day is my day if AF doesnt arrive!

Coco: waiting is the worst... I'm trying to think up a hobby for the 2ww... Any suggestions? I tried the baking thing, but i gained 10lbs :doh:

Have any of you thought of baby names that you like? I know angel has:) anyone else?


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> That would be sooo romantic for you guys to conceive on your honeymoon:) :dust: KC, you must be so thrilled that your wedding is so close, and what would be better to end all your wedding planning and big day than with a LO on the way I hope this is your month!!!:dust:
> 
> Hena: Will you really wait until Sunday to test? You have such strong will power, I'm going to try and wait this month too. Fathers day is my day if AF doesnt arrive!
> 
> Coco: waiting is the worst... I'm trying to think up a hobby for the 2ww... Any suggestions? I tried the baking thing, but i gained 10lbs :doh:
> 
> Have any of you thought of baby names that you like? I know angel has:) anyone else?

I know, my :wedding: is just around the corner...ahhhh :happydance: I have my dress and I'm off on vacation on Tuesday of next week. So if you guys don't see me here, it means I'm planning everything because on the 28th, I'm walking down the isle in a beautiful church! Oh can't wait. 

Feb - that's my hobby!! If I started to bake, they would roll me down the isle instead of walking! :haha:


----------



## angelluvbilly

ok so guess im 7dpo. I have major mucous for the last 7 days. No other symtoms so far. Just some nausea. But my mucous is really stretchy and thick just like it was when I ovulated. except been there for 7 days. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Coco14

just posted this thread... can anyone help?!

I'm frantic right now... I know it's stupid but you know sometimes when you pee it kind of goes everywhere?! Well that happened and think it infiltrated the test window!! I discarded of course. Then my curiosity got the better of me and I took it out of the bin. Two obvious lines. I know I shouldn't trust it, does it make a difference?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:
 

> just posted this thread... can anyone help?!
> 
> I'm frantic right now... I know it's stupid but you know sometimes when you pee it kind of goes everywhere?! Well that happened and think it infiltrated the test window!! I discarded of course. Then my curiosity got the better of me and I took it out of the bin. Two obvious lines. I know I shouldn't trust it, does it make a difference?

Can you go get another test????!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Coco14

just did another... it's more faint. I saw pink dye run up the window, is this supposed to happen?! I'm new to poas! I'm in shock, I'm shaking and crying. boy am I going to be depressed if these are broken!! boyf gone to get me more tests!
 



Attached Files:







may.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angelluvbilly

Those are def POSITIVE! Congrats girly! What dpo are u?


----------



## Coco14

oh my gosh!! I am 17DPO today, only tested because I had such a stressfull day worrying whether I was preg or not. I really am in shock, I'm bound to do another and it be neg...


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> just did another... it's more faint. I saw pink dye run up the window, is this supposed to happen?! I'm new to poas! I'm in shock, I'm shaking and crying. boy am I going to be depressed if these are broken!! boyf gone to get me more tests!

O MY!!! that is a :bfp: take all the other tests and then let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> oh my gosh!! I am 17DPO today, only tested because I had such a stressfull day worrying whether I was preg or not. I really am in shock, I'm bound to do another and it be neg...

THINK POSITIVE! BE POSITIVE! PEE POSITIVE!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## angelluvbilly

There is no mistaking that. That like is definately pink so it's not an evap. So excited for you. I can't wait to test. Hoping this is the start of my sticky bean.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> ok so guess im 7dpo. I have major mucous for the last 7 days. No other symtoms so far. Just some nausea. But my mucous is really stretchy and thick just like it was when I ovulated. except been there for 7 days. Anyone else have this?

That's interesting! I've never had that before! I'm so hopeful for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

thanks ladies, will do another later...


----------



## kcsandoval

Those are some strong lines Coco, definatley BFP!


----------



## Hena

Hoorah, Coco!!!! :happydance: What wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Coco14

just did another and defo bfp, clear as day!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> just did another and defo bfp, clear as day!!

O coco, that is just such fantastic news sweetie!!! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you:happydance: You must tell us what you did this month that was different?! Enjoy ur special day!:hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Feb. It was my 1st round of clomid so it could well have been the 1st time I've ovulated as far as I know :) x


----------



## Hena

I'm so glad the clomid worked so quickly for you!!! It's so exciting that one of our ttc buddies is expecting now! :baby: 
I hope the rest of us get our :bfp: soon so we can be bump buddies!
Angel, when are you testing?
I'm still determined to hold out until Sunday....let's see if I make it :haha:


----------



## kcsandoval

My cousin did clomid too and got pregnant her first round. I don't think I ovulate either and tried tempting and the OPK and nothing. But, I have to wait until July to move on to any medication. 

Coco - YAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!! Glad it work for you! Now ladies, we are all next ;)


----------



## Coco14

thanks girls :) you'll be with me in no time!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hena said:


> I'm so glad the clomid worked so quickly for you!!! It's so exciting that one of our ttc buddies is expecting now! :baby:
> I hope the rest of us get our :bfp: soon so we can be bump buddies!
> Angel, when are you testing?
> I'm still determined to hold out until Sunday....let's see if I make it :haha:

Im not sure when I will test yet. I am 8dpo. Although ff keeps changing when I ovulated. Although I know for sure when it was cuz of all the ewcm. I only have 1 digi left. So maybe I will get some cheapies just so I can poas. I so hope that this it it! Ha ha I'm not so good at holding out. What dpo are u?


----------



## Hena

I think I'm 14dpo. Last month was the first time I'd ever tested, and it turns out I'm *really* bad at poas! :haha: It took two goes to get my BFN, and hpts are NOT cheap here :growlmad: 
For this month I ordered some on Amazon, a set with 4 cheapies and two digis (with 50 OPT strips the whole lot cost the same as my original 2 pharmacy tests). 
In theory I could test any time now, but I feel better waiting. That way if AF shows up right on time I won't be mad at myself for wasting a test.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> Thanks Feb. It was my 1st round of clomid so it could well have been the 1st time I've ovulated as far as I know :) x

Sorry Coco I do actually pay attention lol I remember you telling us about the clomid:dohh: How long will you wait to tell family and friends?? A girl on my FB yesterday announced at 5 weeks... :wacko: I would be way to scared to tell that early. (other than my mum and sisters)

I'm on CD 20 of an irregular cycle (last one was 55days) this is also my first month using opks.... Should i be discouraged that i haven't had a positive yet?


----------



## Hena

why.....is.....time.....going.....soooooooo.....sloooooooowly? It's only been 2 hours since my last post in here...feels like a day.:wacko:

Feb, I would just keep using the opks and see if you get a pos. Don't rely solely on them though, I've seen a lot of women on here say they haven't worked for them.
Also, I stole your singature, I hope you don't mind :blush: I changed it a tiny bit...mostly adding your name and deleting mine, lol. But I though it was so nice I wanted it too :flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> why.....is.....time.....going.....soooooooo.....sloooooooowly? It's only been 2 hours since my last post in here...feels like a day.:wacko:
> 
> Feb, I would just keep using the opks and see if you get a pos. Don't rely solely on them though, I've seen a lot of women on here say they haven't worked for them.
> Also, I stole your singature, I hope you don't mind :blush: I changed it a tiny bit...mostly adding your name and deleting mine, lol. But I though it was so nice I wanted it too :flower:

I think if i dont get a positive this month.. I'm gonna shell out the big bucks for the clear blue OPK's.... its 50 bucks for 7 of them:wacko: with an irregular cycle... I'm likely to need 2 packs. We're still :sex: almost every night and I'm watching to see if my CM changes... I thought i had this morning.... but when i went to the washroom after lunch, there was no sign. DO you guys think this mornings CM could have actually been remnants from last nights:spermy: We DTD then we basically went straight to sleep.TMI i know....:dohh: I'm so worried that i don't ovulate....:cry:

Hena: I do NOT mind at all:) actually seeing your signature with my name on it as your buddy... makes me feel special!:hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Feb just noticed I'm in your signature! Thanks, now I feel special! 
I think the 'cm' is probably last night's...! not everyone gets the same ov signs so would be good idea to get opk. xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

hey Coco! I was just thinking... Taking clomid increases ur chances of having multiples!!! Wouldn't that be wild??!!! Will you and ur man be finding out the sex?


----------



## Coco14

Feb4th2011 said:


> hey Coco! I was just thinking... Taking clomid increases ur chances of having multiples!!! Wouldn't that be wild??!!! Will you and ur man be finding out the sex?

Morning :) yep, that would be crazy but think I'd secretly like that!! I'm going to call the hospital this afternoon (fertility clinic only open for calls 2-3!) and see what they think about an early scan. No I won't want to know the sex! I don't understand why everyone finds out early. I want a surprise! x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> hey Coco! I was just thinking... Taking clomid increases ur chances of having multiples!!! Wouldn't that be wild??!!! Will you and ur man be finding out the sex?
> 
> Morning :) yep, that would be crazy but think I'd secretly like that!! I'm going to call the hospital this afternoon (fertility clinic only open for calls 2-3!) and see what they think about an early scan. No I won't want to know the sex! I don't understand why everyone finds out early. I want a surprise! xClick to expand...

I agree with you! I wouldnt want to find out either... Life doesnt have too many true surprises anymore:)


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> hey Coco! I was just thinking... Taking clomid increases ur chances of having multiples!!! Wouldn't that be wild??!!! Will you and ur man be finding out the sex?
> 
> Morning :) yep, that would be crazy but think I'd secretly like that!! I'm going to call the hospital this afternoon (fertility clinic only open for calls 2-3!) and see what they think about an early scan. No I won't want to know the sex! I don't understand why everyone finds out early. I want a surprise! xClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with you! I wouldnt want to find out either... Life doesnt have to many true surprises anymore:)Click to expand...

That's what we're thinking too! It'll make thinking about names that much more fun! Plus, the "it's a boy/girl" birth announcement will mean so much more :thumbup:


----------



## kcsandoval

Having an irregular periods surely makes things hard and expensive too! I don't think I ovulate either! :( 

Coco - did your doctor gave you clomid because of your irregular periods or because you don't ovulate. Sorry for the questions, but were obviously given the right dosage and created your little peanut :)


----------



## angelluvbilly

well 9dpo today and still major cm. Woke up cramping thought af started but it was just more major cm. Was sick to my stomache for about and hour then had heartburn. Not sure what is going on with me. Feeling very down today.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> well 9dpo today and still major cm. Woke up cramping thought af started but it was just more major cm. Was sick to my stomache for about and hour then had heartburn. Not sure what is going on with me. Feeling very down today.

Hey Angel... I'm really sorry you are having a rough day. Take it easy, have a cup of tea and try and relax hun. Let's hope that those are all sign's that your :bfp: is just a few short days away. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you today:flower:


----------



## Hena

Angel, I really, really hope this is it for you too!!! Have you had these symptoms before? :hugs: I hope your day gets better!


----------



## kcsandoval

Sounds to me like a little peanut is getting cozy!! :)


----------



## Coco14

kcsandoval said:


> Having an irregular periods surely makes things hard and expensive too! I don't think I ovulate either! :(
> 
> Coco - did your doctor gave you clomid because of your irregular periods or because you don't ovulate. Sorry for the questions, but were obviously given the right dosage and created your little peanut :)

Well I had the tests because of irregular periods which showed all seemed OK but I wasn't ovulating, so I guess that's all I needed!


----------



## Hena

Okay girls, I'm going absolutely batty! :loopy:
I couldn't sleep a wink last night, because right before bed Nico told me my nipples looked much larger than usual, asked if it was a sign, then fell asleep with a big smile on his face :wacko:
I spent the whole night thinking about when and how I would tell my parents, then the rest of the family, etc. I have to keep reminding myself that I might not even be pregnant yet! 
grrr.....I don't think I can take it anymore, first thing tomorrow morning I'm going to test. I'm at least 13 dpo, probably more, so there's no reason to wait, right?

Okay, but what do you think of this idea when I finally am pregnant: my mother loves crocheting, what if I send her a book of baby paterns to crochet, wrapped with a note saying "call be before you open this" then have her open it on Skype and say "congratulations Grandma!" Her birthday is 21 June, so I might even be able to time it with that if we're lucky this month.

Do you all have plans for the big announcement? Coco, have you already told people, or are you waiting?


----------



## angelluvbilly

I have never had this much mucous ever. 10 dpo and still major amounts. I am usually dry all cycle. was always needing presseed or lube to help. Not sure what is going on. I'm just a mess. Been crying all day. lol silly I know!


----------



## Hena

Angel, CM is a good sign and all that crying could all be hormones!!!!! How long will you wait before testing?


----------



## angelluvbilly

hubby doesn't want me to test till the 28th. Cuz everytime I do I get all depressed and stressed. Man it's so hard to not know.


----------



## Hena

so...*doing mental math* you'll be 18 dpo....that's close to what I'm doing. I understand your hubby's logic, mine is the same. I tentatively suggested we test on Wed. and his thought was that we should at least wait until AF is late. Fair enough, but they don't have their bodies sending them crazy signals every few minutes ;-) 
I just finished watching every episode of "Perfect Strangers" on YouTube. It helped pass a lot of my wait. I hope you have something to entertain you until the 28th.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> Okay girls, I'm going absolutely batty! :loopy:
> I couldn't sleep a wink last night, because right before bed Nico told me my nipples looked much larger than usual, asked if it was a sign, then fell asleep with a big smile on his face :wacko:
> I spent the whole night thinking about when and how I would tell my parents, then the rest of the family, etc. I have to keep reminding myself that I might not even be pregnant yet!
> grrr.....I don't think I can take it anymore, first thing tomorrow morning I'm going to test. I'm at least 13 dpo, probably more, so there's no reason to wait, right?
> 
> Okay, but what do you think of this idea when I finally am pregnant: my mother loves crocheting, what if I send her a book of baby paterns to crochet, wrapped with a note saying "call be before you open this" then have her open it on Skype and say "congratulations Grandma!" Her birthday is 21 June, so I might even be able to time it with that if we're lucky this month.
> 
> Do you all have plans for the big announcement? Coco, have you already told people, or are you waiting?

haha Hena I had a night like that this week... I'm testing on Fathers day (June 19th) and I fantasize about how i will tell Greg and how we will tell his parents etc. Do you think you can wait to test? tee hee! 

Your idea about sending mum the crocheting book is fantastic!!! She will be floored im sure :) ( My parents anniversary is June 21st!!) I would like to surprise my mum with a pregnancy announcement on her birthday as well June 22nd:) Dad's B-day is June 17th.... so this would be an awesome week to be prego for both of us!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> so...*doing mental math* you'll be 18 dpo....that's close to what I'm doing. I understand your hubby's logic, mine is the same. I tentatively suggested we test on Wed. and his thought was that we should at least wait until AF is late. Fair enough, but they don't have their bodies sending them crazy signals every few minutes ;-)
> I just finished watching every episode of "Perfect Strangers" on YouTube. It helped pass a lot of my wait. I hope you have something to entertain you until the 28th.

It might be good luck for you guys to test on May 28th!!! That's KC's wedding day!:flower:


----------



## Hena

Oh my goodness Feb, it would be so much fun to share stories about the reactions we get!!! I hope it happens for us all this month!


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> I have never had this much mucous ever. 10 dpo and still major amounts. I am usually dry all cycle. was always needing presseed or lube to help. Not sure what is going on. I'm just a mess. Been crying all day. lol silly I know!

Man I truly hope this is your month hun:hugs:


----------



## Hena

Oh, sure I can wait! I can wait until tomorrow morning :winkwink: Assuming I get up around 8:00, that'll be 11 hours. I can do it. I can do it. I can.....:help:


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> so...*doing mental math* you'll be 18 dpo....that's close to what I'm doing. I understand your hubby's logic, mine is the same. I tentatively suggested we test on Wed. and his thought was that we should at least wait until AF is late. Fair enough, but they don't have their bodies sending them crazy signals every few minutes ;-)
> I just finished watching every episode of "Perfect Strangers" on YouTube. It helped pass a lot of my wait. I hope you have something to entertain you until the 28th.
> 
> It might be good luck for you guys to test on May 28th!!! That's KC's wedding day!:flower:Click to expand...

That would be awesome. One more week and hours...the count down begins!!! :wedding: Wooohoo!! I hope you guys get it...that will be a day to remember!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hena

:nope: bfn :cry:

I was so sure this time! 

haven't felt this low in ages...I just want to curl up and cry all day :cry:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> :nope: bfn :cry:
> 
> I was so sure this time!
> 
> haven't felt this low in ages...I just want to curl up and cry all day :cry:

Hena, I'm so sorry it was a bfn today:hugs: please don't lose hope hun, if AF isn't here yet, there is still a chance. Keep you chin up XOXO. If AF does appear we will come up with something fun and exciting to replace tell our mums on their birthdays.:flower: Take it easy on your self.:flower:


----------



## Coco14

:hugs:Hena


----------



## Hena

Thank you so much! I'm so happy I have this forum to get virtual hugs from my buddies! I'm sorry I was so depressed in my last post. I was really down yesterday morning, but we ended up going out for most of the day. It was hot and beautiful, and we saw some friends (including my baby god-daughter to be) and had (for the most part) a lovely day. I'm feeling better today. Still no AF so like Feb said, I'm still in the game, and if she comes...well, there's always trying preseed and maybe temping next cycle.
In the meantime, there's :sex: for fun!!!


----------



## Hena

P.S. KC, less than a week!!! You must be so excited! I can barely remember the week leading up to my wedding, it is a blur of family, friends, parties, and our best man tying over a hundred pink ribbons into bows for our wedding favours :rofl: enjoy it!

and Coco, I'm still dying to know when and how you're planning on telling fam. and friends.


----------



## Coco14

Hena said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so happy I have this forum to get virtual hugs from my buddies! I'm sorry I was so depressed in my last post. I was really down yesterday morning, but we ended up going out for most of the day. It was hot and beautiful, and we saw some friends (including my baby god-daughter to be) and had (for the most part) a lovely day. I'm feeling better today. Still no AF so like Feb said, I'm still in the game, and if she comes...well, there's always trying preseed and maybe temping next cycle.
> In the meantime, there's :sex: for fun!!!

Don't be sorry, we understand! I'm glad you had a good day though. Thank goodness I had OH to look after me and take me out to take my mind off things when I was having a bad day. x


----------



## Coco14

Hena said:


> P.S. KC, less than a week!!! You must be so excited! I can barely remember the week leading up to my wedding, it is a blur of family, friends, parties, and our best man tying over a hundred pink ribbons into bows for our wedding favours :rofl: enjoy it!
> 
> and Coco, I'm still dying to know when and how you're planning on telling fam. and friends.

Oh and I couldn't wait! It was my brother's birthday on thursday so we told the family as we were all together, not a dry eye in the house! 
One of my friends has a 2 year old and is excited about the prospect of me getting pregnant... I'm telling her this evening! This should be interesting! :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco- How did you friend take the news??!!:happydance:

Hena- I'm really glad to hear that you had a great day:) supportive DH/OH are amazing, I wouldn't know what id do with out Greg. It's kind mind blowing to see and hear of some women having no support... I would be a mess.:cry: Anything to report on the AF front?



Greg and I went to a wedding yesterday in a city 3 hours away in a different province... we stopped at this store we both love M.E.C. (Mountain Equipment Co-op) My DH wanted to look at strollers!!! He knew I'd been researching them and looking up safety ratings etc and the one I've decided on is the "BOB" which MEC happens to sell:happydance: We didn't actually buy anything ( not until i get my BFP) But I was just thrilled that he has been listening to me!!! :thumbup:

KC: I'm thinking of you and all the fun our having this week!!!

Angelluvbilly: How you doing hun? Keeping your chin up?:hugs:


I'm off to play with my babies (Georgia-yellow lab & Memphis-chocolate lab)
I hope you all have a good day/night


----------



## Hena

Oh my goodness Feb, I'm soooo jealous. Although if we had labs Nico would probably never have been able to convince me we should have human babies :winkwink: I grew up with dogs, and Mayor (black lab) was like a big brother to me. He even scared off boyfriends :haha: Now we live in an appartment without a garden and the only dogs we'd be allowed to have are cat-dogs. No thanks! 
You are so right, supportive, wonderful OH's are priceless. Nico's running around saying "is it a BFN or a BFN? Big Fat Negative, or Big FALSE Negative" :rofl: plus with the late AF he's giving me lots of extra attention :blush: It's a great way to pass the waiting time until she shows or I test again. He's certainly helped get my positive outlook back. 
Coco, what a great time for the happiest announcement ever! :happydance: Hmmm.....my brother's bday is 18 August. If I get my BFP before flying to Canada/the States this summer, maybe I can steal your idea....


----------



## Coco14

Hena, let's hope you have to tell the good news before then! Friend is coming over tonight now...! Hope you are all doing well today.


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> P.S. KC, less than a week!!! You must be so excited! I can barely remember the week leading up to my wedding, it is a blur of family, friends, parties, and our best man tying over a hundred pink ribbons into bows for our wedding favours :rofl: enjoy it!
> 
> and Coco, I'm still dying to know when and how you're planning on telling fam. and friends.


I never knew planning a wedding was so stressful!! My whole family is coming from everywhere and yesterday (we had a BBQ) everyone was talking about the wedding. I got so stressed out that me and Manuel starting to fight on our way home. I was crying practically the whole night. :cry:

Today morning he woke me up and we gave each other a hug and he brought me my vitamins & prenatal pill and told me, "just because we fight does not mean that I don't love you!" :shy: I guess I messed up yesterday...now I'm tired :coffee: and ready for this wedding!!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Ok well I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 10th. So I am 13 dpo today. Was crampy, tired and almost threw up saturday morning. Been keeping track of my temps, but they are all over. Not sure if it's because we have had the windows open and fan on in the room lately. FF again changed my O day to this past wed. I am so worried. Cramping for the past 10 days so doesnt make sense the I would have just Oed. Hubby says I am swollen down there. Is that a sign. My emotions are so mixed up right now. I think i;m prego and gonna be crushed if I missed it again.


----------



## Hena

:hugs: kc, it will be worth all the stress and anxiety when you look into your husband's eyes on your wedding day! It's normal to argue before the wedding; it's getting over the argument that lets you know you can make it together in the long-run. 

And Angel too :hugs: try not to worry, you've done everything you can! BDing around and on the day you felt OV was the most important. I've read that vaginal swelling is also a good sign. I really hope this is it for you after all you've been through! Sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!!!

I'm still in limbo after my bfn, no AF but not testing again until the end of the week (if AF stays away obviously). I keep extending my ticker so I can keep track of what cd I'm on since each day feels like 7.


----------



## kcsandoval

I don't know if it is my stress or something but yesterday me and Manuel were doing the, well, you know, and I started to bleed. He even said it himself, are you getting AF??? Stupid AF better not come early, on my wedding day :(


----------



## Hena

kcsandoval said:


> I don't know if it is my stress or something but yesterday me and Manuel were doing the, well, you know, and I started to bleed. He even said it himself, are you getting AF??? Stupid AF better not come early, on my wedding day :(

GAH! Fingers crossed that it was OV spotting....is that a real thing?


----------



## Hena

hi, how is everyboby doing? I have no news, hoping to test first thing tomorrow. One of my students asked if I was pregant on Monday. It was a little girl, and I turned it into a joke about eating too many cookies, but she said that's not what she meant, just that she hopes I have a baby soon because I'd be a really good mother! I almost cried! Anyway, I think I should start doing more crunches while I'm waiting for news.....

Angel, have you decided when you want to test? Are you going to wait until Sat?


----------



## kcsandoval

I'm crossing all my fingers that I ovulated :) 

Well ladies, this will be my last entry as I'm off of work today and I'm off to get married, then the honeymoon ;) 

Hope when I come back I see more BFP in here!


----------



## Coco14

wow Hena, maybe she sensed something?!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hena hubby wants me to wait for the 1st of June. Still just cramping, little nausea, heartburn and headache today. cm still creamy. Weird thing is my hoo haa is swollen bad.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm back! I had to go back to my home town for a couple days for a funeral. 

Anyways!

Angelluvbilly: I'm looking forward to hearing an update from you hun, fingers and toes crossed this month is yours.

KC: Even though you wont read this until next week:) I wish you all the best for your wedding day! It was the best day of my life thus far. :hugs:

Hena: How late are you?? Are you usually late?? I'm so excited for you! Wouldn't that be something if that little girl was right? Even though she didn't mean it exactly that way... Some believe kids have that intuition!!!

I'm on CD 27.... No sign of Ovulation through my OPK's, No sign of good CM, but also No sign of AF...

Last months cycle was 55 days long so I know I shouldn't get too freaked out yet... This is also the first month I've been tracking anything, I'm Just so terrified I don't ovulate.... no real reason for my thinking this... So even if this isn't my month to conceive I would just love to see a positive OPK to settle my nerves... 

On another note Greg and I have decided to go to Las Vegas in September!! to celebrate his 30th birthday ( a month early) and re new our vows with ELVIS!! hahah


----------



## angelluvbilly

I'm right there with you feb. Last cycle was 56 days and this one is 52 so far I think. I got a clear blue fertility monitor to use. But hoping I won't need it. I never know if and when I ovulate.


----------



## Hena

Oh man, I hope you're right about kids' intuition, that never occured to me! She's a super sensative little thing too.[-o&lt; please, please please!!!! I'm now on CD34, I've been like clockwork with 28-29 day cycles since I was 11 years old until last month when I had a 34-day cycle. So now, nearing the end of 34, I'm officially the lastest I've ever been.8-[

Welcome back Feb, we missed you! Sorry it was for a funeral :-( I hope you're doing okay. My fingers are still crossed for that June announcement. It would be so much fun to both tell our mums the same week!

Angel, June 1 is only one week away, you can do it! I hope the swelling isn't painful. I've seen it listed as a symptom, but if it's really bad you might want to see a doctor. How does that monitor work? I've seen mention of it here but I don't understand....do you pee on it?

Coco, and updates? doctor's visit?? I get all excited everytime I see your ticker :wohoo:

KC (for when you return), I wish you a wonderful, beautiful celebration of your love! :wedding: I'll be thinking of you Saturday!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies I fell upon this website https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/ Its very graphic to just a warning! But i found it to be super interesting!


----------



## Coco14

Feb, vegas will be awesome! :D

Hena, just waiting for scan on june 9th. thank goodness I'm having an early scan, couldn't wait until 12 wks!

Kc have a great day :)

good luck all xx


----------



## Hena

YAY! That's only two weeks away! You must be so exited!!!!


So, I did my test today aaaaaaaaand............. BFN again. I'm taking a lot better this time, disappointed but there's always next cycle. Now just waiting for AF to show up so we can start figuring this all out. I have to say I'm annoyed with my body suddenly lengthening cycles on me. At least I know I'm in good company, we can all keep counting up together, eh?

I'm checking out what's available on Amazon.de for conception and reading people's reviews on here. It's a good way to pass the time today as I don't stat work until 4:45 :wacko: 
Hope you're all well, fingers crossed that this month is it for you!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Well no af today. Wondering if she will still rear her ugly head. Not the swelling doesn't hurt, just odd. It has gone down some today. As far as I have read U start using the monitor on CD1. You turn it on everyday and it tells u when to pee on a stick. If you insert one without it telling you u get an error message. So from there is tests every so many days I guess. We shall see if af doesnt show up will be using it.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> Well no af today. Wondering if she will still rear her ugly head. Not the swelling doesn't hurt, just odd. It has gone down some today. As far as I have read U start using the monitor on CD1. You turn it on everyday and it tells u when to pee on a stick. If you insert one without it telling you u get an error message. So from there is tests every so many days I guess. We shall see if af doesnt show up will be using it.

I'm really not too sure about these OPK's I bought off the internet... If I dont get a positive with them this month, im going to buy a Clear Blue Fertility monitor for next month. Then Ill use the OPK's and CBFM... I just wish the CBFM's weren't so flipping expensive!!! UGH... We currently live pay cheque to pay cheque, but are getting ourselves sorted... so that extra 50 bucks for 7 measly tests is such a hard purchase for me... lol ( or as DH likes to say 50 bucks for 7 piece's of card board to pee on):haha:


----------



## Hena

Fingers crossed that neither of you needs the monitor! Come on, BFPs!!!!
Feb., one can you get a rx for the strips? It might be worth checking with your doc, it could save a lot of money if you have a decent drug plan.

I had a dream about BnB last night (guess I'm spending WAY too much time on here) but we were all communicating in Swiss German. It was actually the first time I've ever dreamt in Swiss German. I dream in German most nights because that's how I comminucate day-to-day, and English more often now that I've been thinking in it so much for the TTC stuff, but never the Swiss dialect. It was pretty cool ;-)

Hope you all have a beautiful day!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Feb I posted an add on craigslist to see if anyone close by had one they didn't need anymore. I got contacted like 20 mins later. He only charged me $10 for it. Said he and wife didn't need it anymore and would love to help someone out. I was super excited. As for getting prego, I now have really sore nipples, with white dots all over them. Lol I showed them to my mother in law and she said she got those very early in pregnancy. I am hoping that it's a sign for me. Man I just wanna test so stinkin bad.


----------



## Hena

The signs sound good, Angel! You can make it, June 1 is only a few days away now 

I'm still waiting on AF....CD37, nearly 10 days late :wacko: I feel fat and sick to my stomach.I was really hoping to be pregnant before feeling this way, but instead of a baby my belly if full of chocolate and fat pretzels. I have to stop stress eating!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Hena, that's really good idea, I'm def gonna to look into seeing if I'm covered under DH plan! I would love if it was... either way, we will find a way to get them! 
AF is 10 days late?? you must be so excited!? Is it usually on time? Ever late by this much before?!! When are you testing again??

Angelluvbilly, You made my fricking day!!! I love that you showed your nipples to your mother inlaw :):) That is so something I would do too. How did you pick your baby names?? Jared Asher & Lucinda Grace? We've been thinking about names lately too!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Well entered my temp again and today it says u may have ovulated between cd23 and cd43. Well I know something is up. So no idea when af is gonna show. Tested again today and got a big bfn. I cried all morning. I'm so ready to just give up. 

Feb we picked out names from the bible. Although we changed our girl name to Lucinda Jane instead. Lucinda was his great grammas name. We picked them right after we got married.


----------



## angelluvbilly

I just feel bloated and funky today. But not even a sign of af. Just sore breasts, cramping and bloating.


----------



## Hena

so sorry Angel :( your signs sound so promising, have you considered going in for a blood test just in case?

I'm feeling icky and bloated today too. Feb, this is the latest I've ever been by about 4 days. Last month was the first time I was ever late by more than a day. I'm not letting myself get toooooo excited, because I was so sure the last two times (three if you count last month) I just don't want to get the let-down again. Nico really wants to test tomorrow though, so I will. After that, I'll try to go to the doc on Friday if there's still nothing. I'm just so annoyed with my body right now, lol.


----------



## Hena

how are you doing Feb?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Angelluvbilly: I wish there was something i could say to you to make you feel better... THE CBFM will work for you next month!!! How often are you guys :sex: ?? just during "ovulation"? I think your names are cute:)

Hena: I think your pregnant!!!! I just really do... :):):)


I'm doing okay... I have this feeling in the bottom of my stomach that I don't ovulate .. . I'm so terrified... Does anyone know how I can get this checked out? As in what tests? I feel completely silly that I'm this anxious after only 3 cycles... LONG CYCLES

This is going to sound completely nuts to some of you I'm sure... but 3 years ago, I went and saw a psychic...I wont get into all of it but he was bang on right about 50% of everything he told me and now looking back at least another 25% more pretty much was right as well... I know it sounds nuts... I was a complete skeptic before I went. Anyway... he told me that I will have 2 kids... but that I will have problems with my ovaries..... GAWD. I can't get that thought out of my head. :( Please don't judge me. lol I'm not a nut job... just a desperate TTC lady.

Another thing that has been bothering me... I'm so excited to have you girls as my TTC buddies:) more than you even know! at the same time... I'm so terrified of being left behind... that all of you will get your BFP and Ill be stuck by my self ttc... does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Feb4th2011

*~~~~ Happy Wedding Day KC~~~~*I hope today was the best day of your life until now, and that you conceive a beautiful wedding night baby:):)


----------



## Hena

Oh Feb, how could any of us judge you? I'm the one who nearly gets into a car accident every time we visit my in-laws because I'm stork spotting instead of watching the road! :winkwink: I really hope you don't have any ovary problems, but if you'e worried the doctor can do a progesterine test to be sure you're ovulating (I'm sure Angel and Coco know more about it than I do, maybe they can tell you more)
As for being left behind 1) I think everyone feels like that sometimes, I assure you I do BUT 2) you'll never be left behind here, that's what buddies are for! I hope when you get your bfp you'll still want to be our buddy too! :friends: 
I would just love it if we could all join Coco and share the pregnancy journey too though!


----------



## Hena

I am so angry with my body right now :growlmad: I feed it well with a variety of veggies, fruit, multi-grains, vitamins, (and chocolate). I exercise it regularly, even give it fresh air by riding my bike to work 2-3 times a week and going for walks the other days. I give it plenty of sleep and let it relax when it's tired. But still it fights me. grrrrr.

So anyway, still no AF and still no BFP. Just limbo. I never liked that game btw, I had boobs from the age of 10 and they were very large by 12 and it just made that stupid limbo stick an enemy waiting to embarass me. 

I just want a baby!!!! :brat:

Thank God (again) for a great DH, I went back to bed after the results and fell asleep until noon :blush: He made me get up and gave me a back rub and reminded me as long as AF isn't here, we just don't know yet. 

So that's my "short" update (sorry!) I hope you're having better mornings. 
Ooh, here's a happy thought: it's 6 or 7 am where kc lives (I'm not sure which time zone that is) She's a married woman! woooohooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Aww Hena your DH sounds cute! Glad he's taking care of you.


----------



## Coco14

Feb, the reason I got checked out is because I had irregular cycles. May I suggest that you tell your doc a fib?! and say you have been trying longer than you have! Then the 1st step will be a blood test on CD21 to see if you ovulated. Good luck, it's still very early days. Some people have no problems but it just takes a little longer :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> Feb, the reason I got checked out is because I had irregular cycles. May I suggest that you tell your doc a fib?! and say you have been trying longer than you have! Then the 1st step will be a blood test on CD21 to see if you ovulated. Good luck, it's still very early days. Some people have no problems but it just takes a little longer :)

I do have irregular cycles.... so maybe they will help me sooner??? I meet my new Dr in July so Ill wait until then... But i may just tell a fib lol.

Today is such a gorgeous day... sun us shinning its nice and warm! I sent my early afternoon half covered in mud the other half water lol. I had my dogs out swimming in the lake (our back yard). :wohoo:

I'm on CD 31 today, my CM is creamy and nowhere near the liquidy egg whites we want:sad2:


*FUN FACT*

A girl I used to work with and im friends with on FB... she is due with her little girl this week! Anyways I asked her for any tips she had etc. she said "_ Make sure to have sex on day 10 of your cycle, and then you'll get pregnant_:dohh: HER FIRST TIME :sex: her and her DH conceived... 


:comp: this is how i felt when i read this lmao.


----------



## Hena

Oooh! Of course! That's what the little comp guy is for! hehehe Let's see.....day 10.....yup, done that every cycle. So I should be 5 months pg! I really will never understand how it can be so easy for some, and so difficult for others. Life.

It sounds like you had a good weekend Feb, mine improved yesterday too (thanks to Nico and good weather). I called my doctor this morning and made an appt for Friday. Even if I'm not pg I want to know what's going on with my body.

How are you doing Coco? any symptoms? And Angel, any updates? Are you going to test again on the 1st?


----------



## Coco14

Feb, wish we had the same weather! It's horrible here :( 
I had creamy-ish CM when I got my BFP...

Hena, how are you doing? bbs still sore but that's about it. Been feeling a bit down past couple of days but OK now. Damn hormones!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello Ladies:) I'm Sandra BTW :)

I hope your all having a great Monday/Tuesday? CD 31 for me! If I was regular I would be testing right around now... BUT DH and I talked about it last night, and we ( well me, with his support lol) are going to just try and me more relaxed about the TTC dealio. I'm going to start doing Yoga soon, and just have fun with it. 

I'm feeling a lot more positive after a week of feeling down and weak... I'm a strong woman and this will happen! :dust:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Something to chuckle at:) You may have already seen this....but its cute!

funny ttc signs

-the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey ladies! 

I know I'm kind of late to the party but I really need some support right now. I am 29, ttc #1 and been at it for the past 6 months. This is getting very discouraging. Last month when AF showed up, I cried for an hour. I never thought this would be so hard. DH is incredibly supportive but doesn't really understand why I put so much pressure on myself. I know he is right but how can I not? I just want to create a new little life. 

My question to put out there is...how do you stay positive? I need some helpful hints. 

Lots of love to all!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Welcome Muffin! Where are ya from?? I'm Sandra 27 TTC #1 from Canada!! I've been TTC since Feb... but this month I'm actually using opk... next month I'm going to attempt temping!!! I'm an irregular cycle gal, but I'm not going to let it get me down any longer!!! Are you temping, using opks, or anything like that? Again Welcome!!!


----------



## Hena

:rofl: ooooh my Feb...er, Sandra :winkwink: I LOVE that list! about 90% applies to me. I read it aloud to Nico last night and we laughed so hard we cried! I'm glad you're feeling better, it's such and emotional roller coaster, isn't it? I hope the relaxed appraoch works for you. Who knows, maybe you're already pg and it'll prove to be the best thing for your baby!

I'm slowly starting to let myself feel optimistic again. I haven't tested since Sunday, but the lack of AF pains and presence of so many new symptoms plus the fact I look like this :holly: (how have I never found that before?!) has me thinking maybe. Thursday is a holiday and Nico is taking off Friday too to work on our house in Alsace (we're rennovating this ancient stone family house, I don't know if I've ever mentioned it) so he won't be here for the appt. I think I'll poas one more time Thurs morning before he goes just in case. If it's good news I'd really like him to be there.


----------



## Hena

mmmuffin82 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I know I'm kind of late to the party but I really need some support right now. I am 29, ttc #1 and been at it for the past 6 months. This is getting very discouraging. Last month when AF showed up, I cried for an hour. I never thought this would be so hard. DH is incredibly supportive but doesn't really understand why I put so much pressure on myself. I know he is right but how can I not? I just want to create a new little life.
> 
> My question to put out there is...how do you stay positive? I need some helpful hints.
> 
> Lots of love to all!

Hi muffin! :wave: I'm also 29, ttc for about 6 months. (This should be my 6th cycle right now, but for some reason cycle 5 is eager to hang on)
I know what you mean, this whole thing is much more frustrating than I ever expected. This site and especially these ladies help me stay positive, in part because they cheer me up when I'm down. I think part of it is just accepting that sometimes you have to let it all out, that you'll be disappointed, then hopeful, then impatient, then disappointed again, until someday you have your :BFP: 
My #1 tip (for what it's worth) is to enjoy your OH and have fun with bd. You're in it for a :baby: but you wouldn't be trying at all of it weren't for how much you love each other, right? :hugs:

Baby dust to you, and like Sandra said, WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Hena

I'm out for real this time :cry: tests can lie, but the witch never does. I had started to believe it was really happening, I felt so different this time around, but maybe it was just because AF was so very late. 40 days...yuck. 

I'm thinking I might not cancel my doctor's appointment for Friday, what do you think? Is it reasonable to go in and ask why my cycle is changing? Is it possible for her to tell me whether I ovulate this early in a cycle, or does it have to be toward the end, after I've ovulated? I kind of feel guilty not canceling but at the same time I have so many questions....grrr! 

How are you all doing? Angel, have you tested again yet? I so, so, so hope this is your month!!! (the same goes for the rest of you too!!! Sandra, I'm still hoping you can give your mom the best present ever this month!)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> I'm out for real this time :cry: tests can lie, but the witch never does. I had started to believe it was really happening, I felt so different this time around, but maybe it was just because AF was so very late. 40 days...yuck.
> 
> I'm thinking I might not cancel my doctor's appointment for Friday, what do you think? Is it reasonable to go in and ask why my cycle is changing? Is it possible for her to tell me whether I ovulate this early in a cycle, or does it have to be toward the end, after I've ovulated? I kind of feel guilty not canceling but at the same time I have so many questions....grrr!
> 
> How are you all doing? Angel, have you tested again yet? I so, so, so hope this is your month!!! (the same goes for the rest of you too!!! Sandra, I'm still hoping you can give your mom the best present ever this month!)

O man Hena, that just seems so unfair... I'm sincerely sorry to hear that the nasty witch caught you... and on CD 40?! If I where you I would keep my Doctor's appointment, maybe he can enlighten you on as to what might be going on? Did you find your self with added stress this cycle? I only ask, cause stress really effects me BIG TIME... 
I have no answers about the ovulation question... I'm in the dark on that one too, so if you do find out any information, I would love to hear about it!! A big HUG to you and Nico.:hugs: Stay positive :thumbup:

CD 34 for me I had egg white cm yesterday... But my OPK came up with a BFN??!!!?!?!? I'm wondering if the fact that I've been drinking a glass of grapefruit juice a day ( said to improve CM) for the last 6 days is the reason? Any who, we haven't been able to :sex: the last 2 nights, as Ive been away on a road trip with my pops. Tonight the cabin will be a rock'in:happydance:

Angel... I hope your doing okay sweetie:friends:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> :rofl: ooooh my Feb...er, Sandra :winkwink: I LOVE that list! about 90% applies to me. I read it aloud to Nico last night and we laughed so hard we cried! I'm glad you're feeling better, it's such and emotional roller coaster, isn't it? I hope the relaxed appraoch works for you. Who knows, maybe you're already pg and it'll prove to be the best thing for your baby!
> 
> I'm slowly starting to let myself feel optimistic again. I haven't tested since Sunday, but the lack of AF pains and presence of so many new symptoms plus the fact I look like this :holly: (how have I never found that before?!) has me thinking maybe. Thursday is a holiday and Nico is taking off Friday too to work on our house in Alsace (we're rennovating this ancient stone family house, I don't know if I've ever mentioned it) so he won't be here for the appt. I think I'll poas one more time Thurs morning before he goes just in case. If it's good news I'd really like him to be there.

Your house sounds amazingly romantic:) Keep us updated on the reno's :) Will you guys eventually live in house in Alsace?:flower:


----------



## ArmyOfUs

Hello Ladies,
I would love to jump on this buddy train. I'm 29, from Canada, ttc #1 since April 2010...m/c at 12 wks late jan 2011. Tried SMEP this cycle (I'm on cd 15). Feeling very emotional this month and very obsessive.
I guess I'm just looking for other women hoping for the same thing.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Tested saturday with a bfn. Still no af. Assuming she will show her ugly face soon.


----------



## mmmuffin82

Feb4th2011 said:


> Welcome Muffin! Where are ya from?? I'm Sandra 27 TTC #1 from Canada!! I've been TTC since Feb... but this month I'm actually using opk... next month I'm going to attempt temping!!! I'm an irregular cycle gal, but I'm not going to let it get me down any longer!!! Are you temping, using opks, or anything like that? Again Welcome!!!

Hi Sandra! I'm also Canadian. From Ottawa. :)

I am using opks but this is the first month for that. My DH is starting Maca too. I'm trying to change only one thing per cycle in order to get an idea of what may have helped when I do get my BFP.

I just placed an order with makeababy.ca for some opks, preg tests and pre-seed. Finally...a canadian site. Lol


----------



## mmmuffin82

Thank you so much Hena. I just hate how it's so taboo to talk about trouble getting pregnant. I even had a situation recently for planning a friend's baby shower where I was asked not to bother the other girl who is supposed to be helping me with the shower. She just found out that she is pregnant unexpectedly and does not want to have babies 'thrown in her face' right now. I wanted to scream. Not because she is upset about being pregnant but because I can't tell anyone that I am upset that I'm not.

I'm thankful to have stumbled across BnB. It give me the opportunity to openly discuss fertility without judgement.


----------



## Hena

I'm so sorry Angel, bfns are so painful. We're all here for you.

Hi Army, you've been on a difficult journey, I hope you find a lot of support here. These ladies are amazing.

Muffin, I can't even imagine how I'd react to something like that...sometimes I'm glad to be so far from family and my old friends just so I'm not exposed to those difficult situations. 

Sandra, I was thinking about that stress idea. It doesn't generally affect me this badly, ad I've certainly been more stressed at various times without a late AF, but I put so much pressure on myself last month it's possible I was more stressed than I even realised. I'm going to try to chill out a bit more this month. I'm temping for the first time and I have my OPKs and Conceive + and I'm hoping that sense of control will actually make me less obsessive...if that makes any sense :wacko:
I hadn't heard of the grapefruit juice trick, hmmmmmmm too bad today's a holiday, I'd head right out to the shop around the corner. I hope it works for you!!!

Angel, my fingers are still crossed for you. I just hope so much that the witch stays away and you get a BFP, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Hena

Oh, and the house is awesome, but a LOT of work. We're planning to rent it out first as we love Switzerland and have really good jobs here. Also, the administrative language there is French even though the people are primarily German speaking, and that makes me crazy. I did French at school (it was required) and had top marks, but never learned to speak properly, lol.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Monring ladies. Woke up cramping this morning. Ran to the bathroom. Still no sign of af, not even bloated. Still have sore nipples and very sick to my stomache this morning. Was driving to the store with dh this morning and had to pull over cuz I was dry heaving. I had to let him dry. I was wondering what was wrong. I was fine about 10 mins later. I have honestly no idea what is up. Testing again on saturday. Sorry I haven't been a good buddy ladies. I have been so busy with work. I barely get to be on here right now. Thinking of you all and hoping the eggy gets us all soon and very soon.


----------



## Feb4th2011

ArmyOfUs said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would love to jump on this buddy train. I'm 29, from Canada, ttc #1 since April 2010...m/c at 12 wks late jan 2011. Tried SMEP this cycle (I'm on cd 15). Feeling very emotional this month and very obsessive.
> I guess I'm just looking for other women hoping for the same thing.

Welcome!! I'm Canadian as well:happydance: First I want to say I'm so sorry to hear of your loss in January...:hugs: My DH and I attempted SMEP this month... I have long cycles:wacko: so we have improvised a bit. Feel free to jump right in with tips and questions! :dust:


----------



## Feb4th2011

mmmuffin82 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Muffin! Where are ya from?? I'm Sandra 27 TTC #1 from Canada!! I've been TTC since Feb... but this month I'm actually using opk... next month I'm going to attempt temping!!! I'm an irregular cycle gal, but I'm not going to let it get me down any longer!!! Are you temping, using opks, or anything like that? Again Welcome!!!
> 
> Hi Sandra! I'm also Canadian. From Ottawa. :)
> 
> I am using opks but this is the first month for that. My DH is starting Maca too. I'm trying to change only one thing per cycle in order to get an idea of what may have helped when I do get my BFP.
> 
> I just placed an order with makeababy.ca for some opks, preg tests and pre-seed. Finally...a canadian site. LolClick to expand...

Sweet!!! My SIL and her family live in Ottawa:) I'm in the process of deciding on what our next month plan will be. We will def do SMEP again, and then we are researching SOY, and maca as well... has your Dh noticed anything different? does it change how he feels at all? I;ve never heard of having your OH/DH taking it before. More research for me!!!


----------



## kcsandoval

I'm back as a married women, OMG it was a beautiful wedding with more than 300 guest. Unfortunately AF came on Friday, can u believe that??? Oh well, one more month till I go to the doctor. Any updates ladies?


----------



## Hena

kcsandoval said:


> I'm back as a married women, OMG it was a beautiful wedding with more than 300 guest. Unfortunately AF came on Friday, can u believe that??? Oh well, one more month till I go to the doctor. Any updates ladies?

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:wedding:

Sorry AF got you the day before your wedding :growlmad: I hope you had a great honeymoon anyway!!!!


----------



## Hena

Angel, I don't know if you're religious, but I'm praying for you anyway! Please, please, please let this be the month!


----------



## Feb4th2011

*Congratulations* KC I wish you a lifetime of happiness and love~


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena, Could you go stork searching again?? I'm having lower tweeky pains on my lower right side... praying it's a sign of ovultion:)


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hena, Could you go stork searching again?? I'm having lower tweeky pains on my lower right side... praying it's a sign of ovultion:)

Perfect timing! Nico called a couple of hours ago to tell me he saw a pair of storks flying right above him! :yellow: 

any luck with the opks yet?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hena, Could you go stork searching again?? I'm having lower tweeky pains on my lower right side... praying it's a sign of ovultion:)
> 
> Perfect timing! Nico called a couple of hours ago to tell me he saw a pair of storks flying right above him! :yellow:
> 
> any luck with the opks yet?Click to expand...

Haha!!! that's so awesome:laugh2: Well today I got my darkest result thus far... but it's not even close to being a positive :haha: So my fingers and toes are crossed that they will progressively become darker as the days go on! If not, it's ok cause we will get enough :sex: just in case those opk's don't like me. Have an awesome evening/day everyone!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Feb - Are you using your opks for your first urine in the am? I know we have al heard that that is the one to use but I have also head that when it is that concentrated, it gives potentially inaccurate results. Just something I heard somewhere.


----------



## Feb4th2011

mmmuffin82 said:


> Feb - Are you using your opks for your first urine in the am? I know we have al heard that that is the one to use but I have also head that when it is that concentrated, it gives potentially inaccurate results. Just something I heard somewhere.

Hey muffin, I read the same thing somewhere on this site! So I've been using them at 2:30pm and 10:30pm:flower:


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hena yes I am religious. I am praying as well that this is it. Hubby is worried. He is hoping that I am pregnant. If not he wants me to go to the doctor. I am sick again today. feeling nauseas as soon as I wake up in the am.

Feb I sure hope this is O for you. Woo hoo bd lots.

KC congrats on your wedding. So happy for you. Hope you had a great honeymoon!


----------



## Hena

I agree with your hubby, Angel. I mean, who knows us better than our partners, right? Still sending prayers your way, keep us updated!!

How's everyone doing? I'm having a lonely weekend but Nico will be home tomorrow. We're pretty well over the crushing disappointment, and ready to get busy :sex: AF is down to a teensie bit of spotting so starting tomorrow, it's baby making time!!!! I'm thinking this could be the silver lining in the 40-day cycle cloud :winkwink:


----------



## angelluvbilly

Well af hit my yesterday evening. Ugg back to ttc again. I thought we had it this time. But I am doing ok. I was more crushed last weekend when I got a bfn on my test. I was kinda expecting af to show. So onward we go again. We can do this. Baby dust to us all. Dang 57 day cycle this last time.


----------



## Hena

So sorry Angel LOTS of baby dust :dust: for this cycle.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Thanks Hena same to you. It just seems like a long journey. I never thought it would take this long to get prego. We have already been trying for 16 months now. :(


----------



## mmmuffin82

So sorry Angel. Lots of baby dust to you! <3


----------



## Hena

I understand, Angel. I'm only 6 month in and already feel terribly frustrated. Actually, I felt quite defeated when AF came this round. I will never understand how some people can have unprotected sex once and get pregnant...or worse, when people on bc end up pregnant! Hubby lifted me up by reminding me that when we finally have our child in our arms, no matter when that moment comes, it will be the right little one for us, at the right time. It's so hard when we want something with all of ourselves, but a little bit of patience and faith (and a lot of tears) will get us through. (that's my attitude today, it was quite another story on Thursday) We're all here for you in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## kcsandoval

Sorry ladies, I have not been on her too much...still on my honeymoon ;) 

How's everyone doing??


----------



## BlauweSchaap

I've found the line will only become darker faster as your pregnancy progresses. So a faint line counts as BFP!!! Congrats.


----------



## BlauweSchaap

BlauweSchaap said:


> I've found the line will only become darker faster as your pregnancy progresses. So a faint line counts as BFP!!! Congrats.

Whoops, posted this in the wrong spot...hmmm


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies! CD 39, No sign of AF, not really any signs of Ovulation either... Last month was 55 days, so I'm hoping I ovulate soon!

Hena: can I steal this? "when we finally have our child in our arms, no matter when that moment comes, it will be the right little one for us, at the right time" Please tell Nico, he has inspired me! How truly uplifting...:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Angel: Are you going to use your CBFM this month??!! I've heard from lots of women that they think its the best thing ever! Have you ever tried clomid? or considered trying it? 
:dust:

KC: you are excused from your tardiness! teehee! ENJOY your Honeymoon!

Muffin: how are you doing hun?


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey ladies! CD 39, No sign of AF, not really any signs of Ovulation either... Last month was 55 days, so I'm hoping I ovulate soon!
> 
> Hena: can I steal this? "when we finally have our child in our arms, no matter when that moment comes, it will be the right little one for us, at the right time" Please tell Nico, he has inspired me! How truly uplifting...:flower:

Of course you can!! I'll tell Nico, he'll be happy that he's touching other people. I make sure he knows how much he inspires me too.

My fingers are crossed for your OV! Come on eggy!!!!!! I took your idea of grapefruit juice. I only started yesterday so too soon for results, but yummy!

KC, I hope you're having a blast!!! Make that honeymoon last! Go honey moon baby makers! :baby:

We're just enjoying bd every chance we get, I started doing the strips again yesterday (cd 6) and I'm temping this cycle, hoping to pinpoint OV now that my cycles are going colossal on me. (not that I have any right to complain in this circle!)

It's lovely here, Nico is working from home, and my first class starts after 4 so I'm off :thumbup: Have a beautifl day everyone!!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey ladies!
How is everyone's week so far? I'm in the happy phase of my cycle (cd15). Doing lots of bding. DH is a happy camper at least. :)

I realized that I'm doing may too many things this month. It's difficult to keep track. SMEP, preseed, the Opks (in relation to Smep), and Maca. Thank goodness I opted to not temp this month. I think DH is starting to think that I'm a lunatic. I'm so thankful for his lighthearted approach. 

Feb: I'm crossing my fingers for your ov to show up. 

Happy honeymooning KC

Hena: best of luck with Pinpointing your OV! :) 

Have a lovely, happy day ladies!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm freaking out (in a good way) a bit right now.... My brother_* just *_sent out a FB event for a "father's day gathering" at his farm, and of course has invited my whole "immediate" family. June 19th is Father's day... and also my "testing" day. I don't think I've ever wanted something so much in my life... (excluding my hubby:) I want to ovulate so badly this week... I chose father's day to test as it will be my CD 52. (close enough to last months CD 55) and I thought it would just be really cool to get my BFP on that day... but now that we are having that event that day.... I JUST WANT IT SO BAD. lol. I hope everyone is having a wonderful day as well. :flower:


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Feb, that would be awesome :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> Good luck Feb, that would be awesome :)

7 weeks!!! I hope you and your lil Blueberry are doing great!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Awww Feb! That would be the sweetest gift of all! Lots of love!


----------



## mmmuffin82

CD16 update. I'm feeling good. Ready to get the job done so to speak. My opks have been negative so far but I'm following SMEP religiously this month. I pray that I will one day I will look back on today as the day we conceive our bundle of joy.


----------



## Hena

Fingers crossed for a big father's day announcement Sandra! That would be sooooo exciting!!!!

Good luck muffin, hope you catch that egg!!! 

I'm on cd8 still doing opks, but today came out lighter than the past 2 days so maybe it isn't coming super early afterall. I'm temping too, but today was a bit interupted because I had to get up at 5am to drive dh to the train station. I took my temp before we left, came home and went back to bed for 4 more hours and took my temp again. The numbers aren't even close so I'm not sure which I should record or if I should just throw both numbers out. Do any of you know?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Feb :) got my scan in the morning.

Good luck muffin.

Hena, I would forget those since you should take temp before getting up. x


----------



## Hena

Coco14 said:


> Thanks Feb :) got my scan in the morning.
> 
> Good luck muffin.
> 
> Hena, I would forget those since you should take temp before getting up. x

Thanks Coco, I'll just forget them then. I've been doing well aside from today so hopefully I'll still be able to figure it out.
I can't wait to hear if your baby really looks like a blueberry!!! Good luck in the morning!!!!!


----------



## pinkflamingo

hey all can I join you?

I am 29 and we had been ttc for 14 months too when I got my first BFP last Nov! It sadly ended in mmc and this is now my first 2ww since it has all happened. We found out that due to some epilepsy meds that DH was on, he had bad sperm motility and morphology. This has wasted 12 months of us ttc, but his meds are changed now and results are all good! It does feel like we are back at square one now, but we shall see where the ttc journey takes us.

Hope you don't mind me joining you!

PF xx


----------



## Hena

Hi Pinkflamingo! Sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you have things sorted out now, I hope this is a great fresh start for you. :hugs:

Where are you in your cycle? We're all at different points which makes it exciting, we can always look forward to someone's news.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey Hena!

Thanks for the welcome! I am just at the end of my 2ww! this is my first one since the mc so I am really nervous. I have stupidly been convincing myself that this is my month, so DH is worried about how I will cope if it is a BFN. 
My cycles are on average about 35 days and this month I have not been tracking in any way, so I am not sure when (and even if) I ovulated. 

How long have you been ttc Hena?

xx
Fingers crossed! I may do a sneaky test tomorrow as the waiting is driving me craaaazzzzyyyyy!!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Hena. I'm exactly right on the dates, heard the heartbeat, it was amazing :D


----------



## Hena

Coco14 said:


> Thanks Hena. I'm exactly right on the dates, heard the heartbeat, it was amazing :D

:happydance: I'm SO excited for you!!!! A heartbeat! It almost brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it! Congratulations, Coco!!! So happy everything looks good! You'll have your little :baby: before you know it!


----------



## Hena

pinkflamingo said:


> Hey Hena!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I am just at the end of my 2ww! this is my first one since the mc so I am really nervous. I have stupidly been convincing myself that this is my month, so DH is worried about how I will cope if it is a BFN.
> My cycles are on average about 35 days and this month I have not been tracking in any way, so I am not sure when (and even if) I ovulated.
> 
> How long have you been ttc Hena?
> 
> xx
> Fingers crossed! I may do a sneaky test tomorrow as the waiting is driving me craaaazzzzyyyyy!!

My fingers are crossed for you, pink! Be sure to let us know if you cave and do a test today, hehe. I was 100% sure last cycle, just knew I was pregnant. DH was too....so the bfns followed by a VERY late AF just crushed me. But three days later with the help of my amazing husband Nico I bounced back. You will too even if you don't get the news you want this time around. But I hope you do!!!!!!!

I'm a relative newbie here, 29 and just started ttc in January, so this is cycle 6 for me. I went to the doctor before we started and she said despite my tiny tubes and super high, tilted cervix I shouldn't have a problem getting pg. but if we have no luck after 6 months to come back and she'll do a work-up on both of us. So if this month is another bfn we'll go together in July.


----------



## dydos

Hie ladies am new on this site though l opened it sometime last year. I felt so overwhelmed with the failures of ttc & could neither post nor share anything. I've just turned 29 and am ttc for #1. My Gyn has scheduled me to go for a lap as we have been in this ttc business for 12months. Am hoping that we'll make it soon


----------



## Coco14

Thank you Hena, It'll be you soon :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

pinkflamingo said:


> hey all can I join you?
> 
> I am 29 and we had been ttc for 14 months too when I got my first BFP last Nov! It sadly ended in mmc and this is now my first 2ww since it has all happened. We found out that due to some epilepsy meds that DH was on, he had bad sperm motility and morphology. This has wasted 12 months of us ttc, but his meds are changed now and results are all good! It does feel like we are back at square one now, but we shall see where the ttc journey takes us.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you!
> 
> PF xx

Hey there Pinkflamingo! Sorry to hear of your loss... it must have been so frustrating to find out the meds were effecting your DH :spermy: What CD are you on? :flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

mmmuffin82 said:


> CD16 update. I'm feeling good. Ready to get the job done so to speak. My opks have been negative so far but I'm following SMEP religiously this month. I pray that I will one day I will look back on today as the day we conceive our bundle of joy.

I've been having such a hard time following the SMEP plan... Have you ever had a positive on an OPK? This is my first month using them and im getting negatives everyday.. and i test at 230 and 1030...


----------



## Feb4th2011

Coco14 said:


> Thanks Hena. I'm exactly right on the dates, heard the heartbeat, it was amazing :D

That must have truly been amazing to hear the heartbeat! :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

dydos said:


> Hie ladies am new on this site though l opened it sometime last year. I felt so overwhelmed with the failures of ttc & could neither post nor share anything. I've just turned 29 and am ttc for #1. My Gyn has scheduled me to go for a lap as we have been in this ttc business for 12months. Am hoping that we'll make it soon

Welcome Dydos, I'm Sandra 27, from Canada. Ive been TTC since February although this is only my 3rd cycle.... :shrug: I'm glad you are feeling like you can open up to us ladies on BnB:) Ask questions and keep us update on how your doing! we are here to support you! This link may help you with all the abbreviations :) https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey friends! 

First off...welcome Dydos and Pinkflamingo. We are glad to have you here! I love the supportive culture of this thread. You will enjoy this group!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey Sandra! 

Very exciting update! CD17 and I got my positive OPK yesterday. It's silly bit I wanted to cry. Every cycle goes by and I feel defective because I can't get pregnant. Its refreshing to to see some good news for once. 

I'm praying for your positive. Lots of love!


----------



## Feb4th2011

That's super fantastic muffin!!! I'm so jealous:) Mine will come soon! 

I have a question for you ladies, last night and today I'm experiencing the egg white stringy CM... This is a sign of ovulation right? If yes... could this mean I'm ovulating right now? or is it coming soon? We DTD yesterday around supper (funny story in a minute) and will be again in ooo about 15 minutes:) 

Funny Story: So we live in a fairly small place, it's one level, the kitchen and living room and connected, SMALL bathroom, 2 bedrooms ( one with a plastic almost accordion player look to it that slides across, and then a small room with no door) We are renting a cabin at the lake right now. ANYWAYS... we have our first guest visiting... and with this possible fertile CM... things are a bit tricky!!! Needless to say our place is NOT sound proof so we have been being sneaky!! I met Greg in the Garage where he parks his work truck for a quickie, while I had my girlfriend preparing the salad for our supper. I told her " o i have to grab something from the garage" then we both came back in 15 min later ( i demanded him to be fast) she looks at both of us and says " if you guys wanna (explicit word) i can run to the store next time" then continued to howl and make fun of us. We all got a good laugh, and Greg (red faced) couldn't even look her in the eyes. We're sending her to the store shortly :)


----------



## dydos

Thanks Muffin for the welcome am really starting to feel more settled I think l really need a lot of support last night l was so broken down & my hubby said that l may be taking this ttc thing too far. l don't spend a day without putting my mind on my failure to conceive over the past 12 months. I need you ladies more than ever at least you may understand how l feel about my journey to conceiving


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> That's super fantastic muffin!!! I'm so jealous:) Mine will come soon!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, last night and today I'm experiencing the egg white stringy CM... This is a sign of ovulation right? If yes... could this mean I'm ovulating right now? or is it coming soon? We DTD yesterday around supper (funny story in a minute) and will be again in ooo about 15 minutes:)
> 
> Funny Story: So we live in a fairly small place, it's one level, the kitchen and living room and connected, SMALL bathroom, 2 bedrooms ( one with a plastic almost accordion player look to it that slides across, and then a small room with no door) We are renting a cabin at the lake right now. ANYWAYS... we have our first guest visiting... and with this possible fertile CM... things are a bit tricky!!! Needless to say our place is NOT sound proof so we have been being sneaky!! I met Greg in the Garage where he parks his work truck for a quickie, while I had my girlfriend preparing the salad for our supper. I told her " o i have to grab something from the garage" then we both came back in 15 min later ( i demanded him to be fast) she looks at both of us and says " if you guys wanna (explicit word) i can run to the store next time" then continued to howl and make fun of us. We all got a good laugh, and Greg (red faced) couldn't even look her in the eyes. We're sending her to the store shortly :)

To answer your question: Have sex every day until it goes away, that's baby baking cream!!!!

And your story: :rofl: I literally laughed out loud, thanks SO much for sharing! She sounds like a good friend, and come on, you're still newlyweds! Poor Greg though, Nico would have been mortified too.


----------



## Hena

Muffin, congrats on the positive opk! Now catch that eggy!!!!!

Welcome dydos! :flower: Sorry you've been going through a rough patch, I hope the postive enegy here will help you relax and give you a place to vent when dh doesn't understand. Try not to think of needing more time as a failure. There are so many factors that have to be right to create a child, it's a wonder the world is so populated! Plus, the more you want it the harder it seems to be :wacko: which is why everyone tells us to relax. I hope the doctor is able to give you some encouraging advice!


----------



## Hena

I'm CD 10, patiently waiting to ov but pretending every day is "it" just in case. Having an insane amount of fun, too :haha: We feel like newlyweds again, it's great! Nico even rearranged his schedule so he could spend last night at home between two conferences and he'll be back again late tonight instead of staying the night after today's conference. :dance: ttc is fun again! 

Angel, how are you doing? I know the last disappointment was huge, I hope you've bounced back and are able to enjoy DH. Are you going to see what the doctor says about your cycles getting longer?


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hena said:


> I'm CD 10, patiently waiting to ov but pretending every day is "it" just in case. Having an insane amount of fun, too :haha: We feel like newlyweds again, it's great! Nico even rearranged his schedule so he could spend last night at home between two conferences and he'll be back again late tonight instead of staying the night after today's conference. :dance: ttc is fun again!
> 
> Angel, how are you doing? I know the last disappointment was huge, I hope you've bounced back and are able to enjoy DH. Are you going to see what the doctor says about your cycles getting longer?


Hey Hena! 
That's fantastic that you guys are having so much fun. 

I usually keep my hubby out of the loop in terms of my cycle. I don't want to put too much pressure on him. This is my first month using OPKs and he knows exactly what's going on in my cycle. It has worked out even better! I guess I was wrong to keep him in the dark because he is so motivated knowing that know is the time to catch that egg. Whatever works for him! 

Last night after some BDing, he dozed off and I got out of bed and propped my but on my exercise ball for a few minutes. He woke up and caught me 'in the act' so to speak. He laughed histerically, told me I look ridiculous and asked if I got this idea from all of you girls! Truth is that the ball just caught my eye and I thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## Coco14

Liking your funny stories girls! :) and glad you're having fun ;)

Dydos, I'm sorry about your situation, I know it's tough. We tried for 21 months and my OH said the same of me and said he couldn't take much more of me being down. It's a difficult situation on everyone and I think we have to come to terms with the fact that the men just don't fully understand. Take care.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hi ladies. Been awhile since I have been on. I have been working lots and haven't had the chance to get online. I am doing ok, af is gone and can't wait to try again. My temping is going well this month, so I should notice when I O. Gonna hold off on the doc for now and try and lose some weight. Gonna join weight watchers again and see if that helps me. I am excited. I gave up drinking coke. 8 days without it which is huge for me since I was an addict. Hope you all are doing great, and I will try and catch up more very soon. :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Angel: W2G on skipping on the Coke! I too love pop, and have a hard time not drinking it as well... WW is awesome! I had success with that a few years back... I think I might join again too!

I love that story about the exercise ball Muffin. I put my legs in the air for 30 min after :sex: and my DH would think it's hilarious. Now he does it too and that's our time that we talk about how things will change when our lil one comes/names/strollers etc.

Today is CD 45, I'm pretty sure I ovulated a few days ago... and we did not get enough DTD in... Time will tell though... I was able to gt an appointment with my new DR on friday!! I'm pretty excited, she was not to arrive in town until july but I called to get an exact date and they said she was doing "meet the dr./patient" apt this week and they had 1 more opening the day we are heading back to the city! I'm nervous that I wont like her or that it;s just not the right fit... finding a Doctor that i'm ok having a look-see and my lady bits is kind of like finding a good pair of shoes... They have to fit perfectly. 

I could really use some encouraging words right now ladies.... My very best friend in the world... we've been friends since we were 5, she was a bridesmaid in my wedding, i talk with her everyday.... well she let me know on Friday that she is 6 weeks pregnant... NOT planned, she was on the pill... I'm struggling to not feel jealous... I'm really happy for her and everything... but at the same time I can't help but think... why not me. 
I've read a million threads about this very topic... women having friends / family etc not trying to conceive... but they do. I read those threads thinking that would never happen to me. but it freaking did! Please O please let this be my month.

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Hena

:hugs: I think it's one of the hardest things in the world, to be happy for someone who gets by chance what you want and are working for with every fibre of your being. I think you have to allow yourself to feel jealous, to yell at the wall, to cry and say "why not me" you'll feel better if you do and it will help you be a better friend to her later because you'll already have dealt with your less pleasant emotions and can focus on the happieness you feel for someone as close as it sound like this friend is. Also, please, please, let this be your month!!!!

On the light side of our thread, I love the ball story, muffin!!!! My dh actually props me up on a pile of pillows himself, doesn't want any of his :spermy:to lose their way :winkwink: last night he put me in position, my legs up high in the air "this baby making is silly!" we both laughed so hard I almost fell off my pillow tower :haha:

angel, congrats on giving up coke! that sounds like me giving up chocolate, a real sacrifice! I've heard great things about ww, let us know how you like it. 

We had a long weekend, I'm at my in-laws now but have to go back to work tomorrow. I think I'm ovulating now/tomorrow, we'll see. We've been bding every day (or more :blush:) so as long as we haven't depleted the resourses too much, I think we're okay this month. I really hope to be pg before I visit my family next month!!!!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hena is right Feb...allow yourself to take a moment for you. It's one thing when acquaintances get pregnant. When it is someone in your inner circle, it just hurts so much more. Lots of love!

Nothing going on here...just my TWW. How will I distract myself for another 9 days? Lol


----------



## kcsandoval

Hi ladies - I'm officially and completely back. No more honeymoon, well, for now ;) but my AF has been weird lately (I guess the witch knows that I am TTC and is getting on my last nerves). Before I was about 28-29 and then, 32-34 days, and now 21-22 days. I'm all over the place...no more Ms. nice newlywed (tee-hee), i'm scheduling my appointment with my OB again NOW :)

Coco - how beautiful CONGRATS! 

I have a cousin that had an etopic pregnancy and is now on clomid for 3 months and she still does not ovulate :( and does not have her period without medication :( she wishes I will not go through what she has gone through. 

Hena/Feb and all the new ladies!! Hola :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Thanks Hena & Muffin, I know your both right... I just needed to hear it from someone else. The tears came for about 5-10 minutes, but after that I felt a LOT better. My girlfriend knows we are TTC and she wants me to be pregnant so bad lol... she's so nervous.

My mum and I went to a baby cloths sale last weekend! Everything that had a sticker was $1.00 and without a sticker it was .10 it was so awesome! I got tons of 0-3 month stuff (unisex) for super cheap! Lots of them were right from the Disney store with tags on??? jack pot! YAYYY! I also bought 4 maternity shirts for $2 each!!

Welcome back KC! Keep us updated on your Dr. appointments!


----------



## Hena

Hi Ladies! I'm not feeling very well at the moment, but we had a great weekend with the in-laws!!!
Welcome back KC, we missed you!!!!
I've lost track, where is everyone in their cycle now, and who's going to the doctor when? 
Hope you're all well!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey! I'm on Cycle day 48 

I "think" I ovulated sometime between CD 42 and 44. Yesterday I had light pink stuff on the tissue when i wiped... today I had the same along with tiny tiny RED blood dots (bad right?). My lower right side of my abdomen is tweeky... I have had this feeling before... I just don't know at what point in my cycle... ( i sure wish i would have payed more attention before) Anyways I've never spotted before a period, 8 times out of 10 i just wake up and she's here. If this is my period.... I have NO CLUE what is going on at ALL. in the last 12.5 months my cycles have been the following:
92 CD
30 CD
77 CD
49 CD
26 CD
55 CD

I'm on my 7th cycle... That's so frustrating... I NEED TO KEEP POSITIVE!!! I CAN DO THIS!!

I have a DR. apt on friday, but it's just a meet and greet. I'm going to ask a million questions and bring all my "notes" I'm praying that she is helpful... please please please.


----------



## Hena

OOooh, that sounds promising! Tiny red dots aren't necessarily bad, it's red flow you don't want to see. Don't get excited because you don't want a let-down later, but I'll get excited for you :winkwink:

Make sure you tell your new doctor how irregular your cycles are, maybe she can do a blood test and check your hormone levels too. Hope she's a good doc, I'm 100% the same, if I feel uncomfortable it's a one-time deal (once in Germany I lied and said my period had started that morning just to avoid an examination with a doctor who creeped me out :haha:) I have a lovely ob/gyn now, and never want to give her up! She even speaks English so I never have to spend hours looking up vocabulary before I go in.:cloud9:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> OOooh, that sounds promising! Tiny red dots aren't necessarily bad, it's red flow you don't want to see. Don't get excited because you don't want a let-down later, but I'll get excited for you :winkwink:
> 
> Make sure you tell your new doctor how irregular your cycles are, maybe she can do a blood test and check your hormone levels too. Hope she's a good doc, I'm 100% the same, if I feel uncomfortable it's a one-time deal (once in Germany I lied and said my period had started that morning just to avoid an examination with a doctor who creeped me out :haha:) I have a lovely ob/gyn now, and never want to give her up! She even speaks English so I never have to spend hours looking up vocabulary before I go in.:cloud9:

I'm keeping calm about it all... it could just be from :sex: really. it's hard to not be a little excited though.. BUT it would be great if you could jump up and down and run around yelling at the top of your lungs for me Hena :haha:

How is everyone else??? I miss you guys!:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm on my way to the Doctor!!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Feb4th2011 said:


> I'm on my way to the Doctor!!

How did it go Feb?


----------



## Hena

Feb4th2011 said:


> I'm on my way to the Doctor!!

good luck!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

mmmuffin82 said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my way to the Doctor!!
> 
> How did it go Feb?Click to expand...

Hola! The Doctors apt went so fabulous I could cry! She was so understanding of all my questions and worry's. She has set me up to get more blood work (different from the prenatal bloods I had prior to TTC) and has set up an ultra sound for me for July 18th! She talk calmly when discussing the possibility of PCOS... which I have been researching and I have many symptoms, but she also made it clear to me that it could just be hormones... I'm nervous to find the results out, but at the same time I JUST WANNA KNOW! We talked about Clomid as well, but she said one step at a time! I'm nervous... and feel kinda overwhelmed but Greg is helping me focus on the positive and this is going to happen! 

I'm currently on CD 51 and This morning I had a blood red on the tissue... and even told Greg that I got my period... tonight it was like mucky dark cm and gross. I made Greg look lol... he had a look of terror (animated) Anyways who knows whats going on with me lol. but we will find out soon!:flower:


----------



## Hena

Hoorah for your excellent new doctor!!!!! You must be so revieved/happy to know you have someone who listens to you and is willing to take action! I hope she'll be confirming a pregnancy for you really soon!!!

afm, I think I told we were taking the "every day is OD" approach this month, and I'm SO glad we did! I had convinced myself that I O earlier than the generic calanders suggest, and last month I gave up doing opks after a week because I caught the tail end of a surge, had a load of negs and thought I'd missed O. This month I had that surge again around cd12 and had one hair-line that was as dark as the conrol, so thought that was it, but NOPE! New respect for FF because it told be O was not detected, then yesterday a had a big fat beautiful positive OPK! Hehehe, I was so excited you'd have thought it was THE bfp :haha: anyway, we've been bding like bunnies, so I hope something happens this month! baby dust for all of us!!!


----------



## Coco14

Glad to hear good news from you guys :) xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> Hoorah for your excellent new doctor!!!!! You must be so revieved/happy to know you have someone who listens to you and is willing to take action! I hope she'll be confirming a pregnancy for you really soon!!!
> 
> afm, I think I told we were taking the "every day is OD" approach this month, and I'm SO glad we did! I had convinced myself that I O earlier than the generic calanders suggest, and last month I gave up doing opks after a week because I caught the tail end of a surge, had a load of negs and thought I'd missed O. This month I had that surge again around cd12 and had one hair-line that was as dark as the conrol, so thought that was it, but NOPE! New respect for FF because it told be O was not detected, then yesterday a had a big fat beautiful positive OPK! Hehehe, I was so excited you'd have thought it was THE bfp :haha: anyway, we've been bding like bunnies, so I hope something happens this month! baby dust for all of us!!!

wow Hena:) you must just be so stoked right now! This month sounds so promising for you! If you get your BFP next month will you tell ur family right way? I think i read that you r going to visit? 

Do any of you have a birth plan idea in your head yet? as in Hospital/homebirth/waterbirth/ ? I;ve been reading up on some stuff latley and curious to hear what you guys want?


----------



## Hena

Sandra, I LOVE your new pic, what a beautiful bride!

Yes, I think we will tell my closest family right away, just because we're going to see them this month and it would be so nice to tell my parents and baby bro in person. Maybe my grandparents too because they'll be so overjoyed and you never know how long older folks have. Nico's family, aunts and uncles, friends, etc will have to wait at least until the 3-month mark, maybe 4 depending on how we feel. If we lose a baby I don't wnat to have to tell everyone! 

Birth plan, what and interestinbg question! Def. hospital for me, I have the same tilted uterus as my mother and she ended up needing c-sections both times, so I want the equipment ready just in case. I love the idea of water birth, but I suppose when I'm pg and meet with a midwife I'll see all the options available at the hospitals here (we pay extra for my insurance just to have access to whatever birthing facility we want when the time comes!)

How are the rest of you doing? We've been kind of quiet here lately, I miss my buddies!!!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey ladies,

I know it's Tuesday but I hope you girls had a great weekend. :)

I have 2 more days before AF. I'm fighting the urge to test. The weird thing is that I don't have any back pain, headaches or cramping that I normally get. Other than a few sits lately, I have nothing going on. Grrr. I wish the signs were much more black and white.

A birth plan, eh? Geez. Other than the getting pregnant part, I haven't given it much thought. Lol. But now that the subject has come up, I'm thinking hospital. I think I want to be a close to a doctor as possible.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Thanks Hena! Please bare with me for the next few weeks ladies... I broke my aircard for my lap top yesterday, and now the only internet access I have is on my Blackberry :( Hena, does having a tilted uterus effect TTC at all? I haven't decided exactly what birth plan I want yet... But I do know I want a midwife to deliver. My older sis had a home birth, so she has been talking to me a lot about the pro's. I was just curious what other's were interested in! Muffin! Go test! He he, u have strong will power! .


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies, just read all of this thread, you guys are awesome! Can I join your little group? I am in a state of NTNP, Mike (OH) doesnt want us to "try" persay as he finds this too clinical and too much pressure for him. I figure I will do the maths in my head and just make a move when I think the time is right lol. I am 29, been wanting a baby for the past year and now that Mike is on board too I want it to work out. Last month we were both convinced I was pregnant, turns out my af just decided to come 2 weeks late for the first time ever. 

Loved reading your stories, Hena, I think we were chatting in another thread last month. Feb, fingers are crossed for you, how did your doctors results go?

Would dearly love to have people to chat with about all this stuff!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Welcome waiting! This group is great. It's nice to have the support. :)


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,
Think I posted on here a while back but have lost track! Can I rejoin?!
Am 29 and been ttc for about 20 months (but 6 months of that was taken up with a mmc) and to be fair after 12 months we found out DH was on epilepsy meds which caused bad sperm results! So after 20 months we have prob only had 4 good ones!!! Anyway this is cycle 2 after a mc so fingers crossed. We are going all out this month! My cycles have lengthened a bit after the mc so I am using my cbfm again now to try and get an idea of ov timing. Temping doesn't suit me as I am beyond rubbish in the morns!

Nice to meet you all and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Hena

Hi ladies! Yes, I remember you from the other thread, waiting! Great to see you here!
Welcome back pink, I'd wondered where you'd gone! Sounds like you're ready to catch the egg this cycle!!

I'm all excited today because FF determined O on cd19, which is what I thought :happydance::happydance::happydance: and we bd'd two days before, day of, and morning after!!! :yipee: I know I shouldn't be this excited, I mean nothing's for sure at this point, but after 6 months of frustration I'm feeling crazy optimistic again :headspin:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey Hena! Sounds like you have been a busy girl!! I have all that to come this cycle! What date are you planning on testing? I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun! My cycles seem to have lengthened since the mc I had at beginning of year. They have increased by 5 days, so I am using my cbfm this month to try and pinpoint ov! 

Lots of luck to us all! Xx


----------



## Hena

Thanks so much! I'll wait at least untll 11 dpo, so the 30th, but perhaps a bit longer. My DH Nico and I always do it together, so we'll decide as the time draws nearer...assuming the witch stays away! hehe
Baby dust to us all! :dust:


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hi ladies! I'm freaking out. AF is due tomorrow but obviously I could not help myself. I tested this morning. It was positive. I'm trying to stay calm and be zen but I was totally convinced that it was going to be negative.

I guess I will test again tomorrow and then call my doctor. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Hena

mmmuffin82 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm freaking out. AF is due tomorrow but obviously I could not help myself. I tested this morning. It was positive. I'm trying to stay calm and be zen but I was totally convinced that it was going to be negative.
> 
> I guess I will test again tomorrow and then call my doctor. I can't believe this is happening.

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YAY muffin!!!!!!! :wohoo: 
You must be soooo happy! HAve you told your OH yet?


----------



## pinkflamingo

Congrats muffin!! Great news!!

Xx


----------



## mmmuffin82

Thanks so much. I'm still not convinced that it's real. I want to take a day or two, re-test and then call the dr. 

I told Greg. He just said 'right on', gave me a kiss and asked if I could turn off the light so that he can sleep some more. Typical! Lol


----------



## waiting2c

Wow congrats muffin  that is sooooo exciting. So happy for you.

Oooh hena sounds like you had some good timing this month.. Have my fingers crossed for you. 

I didn't think was due for ov till Sunday but had some ewcm today so am confused. My oh has put his back out too so no bding today for us :-(


----------



## Feb4th2011

Welcome ladies!!! We are always happy to have more ladies to chat with! First off, CONGRATULATIONS MUFFIN!!! This is such awesome news!(My DH name is Greg too!)What did u do differently this month?? Any helpful hints?? YAY!!! Hena, I think its so neat that the 2 of u test together, I test on my own... I've always had this dream of telling Greg in a surprise way :)P.S. I think you have every right to be excited!!! Waiting: are u using OPK's this month?? I hope ur OH's back heals soon... :( I personally don't really know what's going on with my body... I've been spotting for 10 days, some days its a bit heavier, some nothing at all... But even the "heavy" days aren't even close to what my perriod is usually... I haven't even had to use a tampon or pad... It just sshows when I us the tissue... I don't know what to do... Do I wait to do the blood work and ultra sound then go to the dr? My dr is 2.5 hour away so its a trip to go...~ Staying positive~


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb  Nope not using OPKs, just going to take a stab in the dark really, think Mikes back is feeling better today so will jump him tonight  and then every couple of days from now lol. 

I dont know what could be going on with you either, i have never had that. Are you still waiting on the results from the doctors? If it is concerning you then I would go, better that and get your mind put at rest than worrying and waiting.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Waiting: - haven't actually done any of the tests yet, next month i will!


----------



## waiting2c

Feb4th2011 said:


> Waiting: - haven't actually done any of the tests yet, next month i will!

Ahhh right, sorry... 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Hena

Feb, if I were you I'd at least call the doctor and tell them what's going on. They might want to see you right away, or just tell you it's perfectly normal and to relax. Either way I'm sure you'll fee better having actual medical advice. 

The testing thing is funny, I think it's really sweet to surprise your oh, but Nico would be heart broken if I did. We're very team oriented, almost to a point that others would call unromantic but it works for us. Even the engagement rings (yes, we each got one!) we picked out together, mine we designed together and chose the stone, etc. And I think it's the same with ttc. I like it to be honest because it takes a lot of the pressure off me knowing he supports me temping, will put a pillow unter my tush when we're done bding, is taking his vitamins for healthy swimmers, etc.

waiting, ewcm can come on early, I had it for three days the week before actual OV so just keep bding and I'm sure you'll catch it! gl!!!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hena its lovely that Nico plays such an important part. At the end of the day it will be half his baby so why shouldn't he take half of the stresses etc! Most men don't have a clue what is going on so its great that you have that level of support (mine is half and half!) 

Dh had an engagement ring too! 

Good luck hun and keep us all posted of any news!!

Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Thanks ladies! I did decide to call yesterday, they said just to wait for the tests next month, so I will... Greg and I picked out engagment rings together as well! He wanted to make sure I was going to like the ring he already decided to give me :) which was his grandmother's engagment ring! She was so thrilled when greg talked to her about proposing that she offered her ring! I wanted to also share that I'm 90% sure I will have a job offer in the next couple days!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh good luck with the job offer Feb 

Im getting a little bit excited, had more EWCM this morning and in general a lot more CM so think today or tomorrow is O day! OH back was still too sore last night so I am hoping if I leave it till tonight, or tomorrow morning I will catch it!! Fingers crossed.

Where is everyone else at, is anyone close to testing yet?


----------



## pinkflamingo

Good luck with the job offer Feb! Forgive me for being confused, but your ticker says you married your soulmate 4 months ago, but you have gone and chosen engagement rings today?! 

I got to poas today which was quite exciting! My cbfm asked for the first stick! My cycles are around the 35 day mark so I have quite a way to go this cycle, but it feels like something is happening now at least! Funny how poas can bring such excitement! My life is oh so not rock and roll!!!

Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - I get what you mean pinkflamingo! Its funny how peeing on a stick brings us such joy and yet also such sorrow..


----------



## pinkflamingo

At least I know that for the next 10 days or so that my poas won't bring me a bfn!! I can just enjoy watching the lines get darker (hopefully!!) And then when it gives me the nod for my 'peak' days its all aboard for ttc land!!! Sounds a bit wrong really but you know what I mean im sure!! This ttc makes us all a bit looooooopy!!!!!

Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I know what you mean! Im sitting here at work today working out how many times I can DTD in the next few days to catch the egg.... lol not that I wont enjoy the experience but the viewpoint is different.


----------



## waiting2c

sorry - also as a quick question, how do you girls get the cool pics and stuff in your signatures? I want one too


----------



## pinkflamingo

If its just a ticker you want like mine then find a wesite where you can create them, I think I used daisypath.com If you click on someones that you like then it should take you to the website. Once created it will give you a link to your ticker which starts with https/

You then go into your user control panel and under the settings tab there is an 'edit signature' option. Copy and paste your link into the text box. You can preview the signature so you can see if it has worked.

If you want pics etc added to a spangly signature then some ladies on here make them up for others. My knowledge is very basic so I hope that what I have said makes sense!!

Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Pinkflamingo! I think I might have done it.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hooray! I spy a ticker!!! 

Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Pink: after hearing hena's engagment ring story, I wanted to tell mine too :) I am a married woman!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I love poas! The first 2 months of TTC I swear I pee'd on at least 40 pregnancy tests lol. I jave a ways to go until possible ovulation, so in the mean time ill like vicariously through you guys! KC & Angel I miss you! Comee back! Coco how's ur bean doing? What "fruit" stage are you at?!?


----------



## pinkflamingo

Feb4th2011 said:


> Pink: after hearing hena's engagment ring story, I wanted to tell mine too :) I am a married woman!

Sorry hun I read it incorrectly! Belated congrats to you both!!! 

X


----------



## Hena

Oh I love that we're not the only ones who did that! (the ring thing I mean) A lot of my friends didn't "get" it and my granfather was appalled that a man would wear an engagement ring:roll:

I'm 5dpo and very happy the weekend is here to distract me. We're thinking of going hiking and possibly going to a thermal bath. I'll stick to the cooler pool just in case! I'll probably be testing next weekend if I can't wait any longer :haha:

Hope you're all well!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Hena, that sounds like a lovely idea. I like the sound of a thermal bath!! We are spending the weekend with family. I am on cd10 today and my 'big month' starts in 7 days!! Following the smep as far as every other day til I get my peak and then few nights in a row!! Dh has been warned that he has a busy month ahead of him! He asked if he should get the 'little man' in training for it! I said 'yeah let's strap a frozen lamp chop on for you to swing around' and he looked a bit miffed and said 'you could have said an iron weight or something a bit more complimentary'!!!!

That is a bit random I realise! Not really sure where the lamb chop idea came from!!!


----------



## Hena

:rofl: I love it! It's great he's on board with the plan though! That's the fun part of ttc imo!


----------



## pinkflamingo

He prob seems like he is on board now as I'm not demanding anything at the mo! He gets very tired in the evenings so I am going to have to get him early and then he will prob sleep til morning!! Ill have to feed him lots of spinach to make him big and strong like popeye!!

X


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey pink. My DH started taking Maca root supplements. I used to have the same issue but now he is full of energy and the Maca root helps semen mobility and volume. We used that, Smep and pre-seed all in one month and conceived. I'm cautiously pregnant now. Only 5 weeks.


----------



## Hena

muffin, was Greg more enthusuiastic today? Hehe, I can imagine Nico asking me to turn off the light so he can go back to sleep then waking up in shock.


----------



## mmmuffin82

Greg has clued in and he's super excited. But he still wants me to keep it a secret. So only you girls know! Lol. I on the other hand have been super freaked out. Looking up miscarriage stats. Im so afraid I will lose it! :(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh muffin don't look up stats  that will make you stress out. Try to not think about it. 

I'm so excited for you!!

Well I just got my dancing in hope I caught the eggy


----------



## Hena

wooohooo for bd!!! With enough :sex: we'll all eventually get our bfps, right? please? lol
muffin, just relax, like waiting said, don't look up stats, it's better for your baby to feel positive!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone  How is everyone doing today? Ive been having a nice relaxing weekend, little bit of shopping. 

How you doing Muffin? Hope you are feeling better about things and not stressing out!

Where are things at with you Hena, are you in the TWW yet?

Feb - did you get the job? How are you?


----------



## waiting2c

Ops and Pink - how did the spinach go  That made me chuckle.


----------



## pinkflamingo

hi ladies! 
I have been away all weekend so need to catch up on here!

waiting2c - he has got a few more days of spinach eating before the work begins for him!!! I am sort of following the smep (as in every other day til ov) so that begins next week. We have just had a weekend with family in a small little cottage, and his parents were sleeping in the room next door to us with nothing but some wooden panelling between the rooms, so needless to say there was no loving going on this weekend!

Muffin I hope that I can join you with a bfp this month! I agree, don't look at the stats as you will just fret. just enjoy it as much as you can. We had a mmc in Jan, so I know that I will probably feel really anxious too but I will just try my best to enjoy being pregnant. Oh I wish it would just hurry up and happen!!!

xx


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey waiting! I'm doing well. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss our plans. I already went for the bloodwork last week. I am trying to keep positive. I want to talk to my doc about the anxiety tomorrow. He will be super supportive. My doctor delivered me 29 years ago. I really trust him. I read online that a good way to ease my anxiety would be to get a fetal heart monitor so I can use it at home. I think it may be a good idea. 

Pink: I hope your time comes soon. In fact, I hope all of you get your BFPs sooner rather than later. 

Ladies...would it be okay if I stuck around for a while longer? I really like all of you and it's tough to find a group of women as amazing as you! 

Lots of love!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay muffin, I hope your drs appointment eases your mind! How cool that he delivered you, that is really cool. Of course you can stick around!

Pink - lol about staying in a room next door to parents! That would put a bit of an end to bding! GL for getting it all in now 

Feb and Hena - how are you guys, are you still around?


----------



## pinkflamingo

Waiting, your testing day is getting closer! How are you feeling this cycle? I have a long way to go, am cd 12 of a 35 - 40 day cycle!! It was 35 before my mc but annoyingly has lengthened since. 

Let's hope we all get our bfp this month and then we can change the thread to bump buddies! 

Muffin you have to stick around to give us motivation! You are what we are hoping to be!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Pink - im not sure if my ticker is correct. At first I thought I had ovulated on Sat cos had lots of EWCM on Friday and had cramps overnight on friday. Then nothing till today when I have got some more EWCM so not really sure if I have ovulated or not now.


----------



## pinkflamingo

I don't really know my body well enough to know when I ov! I suppose I should by now but due to pcos I don't ovulate every month anyway on my own, so I guess I gave up trying to work it out!
Have decided that I need to go on a weight loss mission and plan to start tomorrow. Have put on loads since my mc but don't think I can use that as an excuse for the next ten years! Need to get back in control of things and get firm with myself! Am going to try a low gi diet which is supposed to work best for pcos. Now where did I put that willpower of mine.........????!!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm still here ladies! Sorry for being so tardy. Loading this webb site on my phone is incredibly crappy. Couple more weeks until my aircard is back... BUT ill have internet acceess wed to sun, caause ill be in the city visiting for Canada Day Long weekend! 
So I turned down the job that I spoke of last week... Its a bit risky... But I found another job that would give me better pay and more hours! Fingers crossed for me! I'm gonna go back and read what I've missed. Xo guys!


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! We had a busy weekend, which I really needed, complete with some hiking in the alps. Yesterday was insane at work, over 30 degrees and we don't have AC, half of my students nearly fell asleep...I nearly fell asleep, lol. Today is even hotter, but I only have three classes so it shouldn't so exhausting.
I'm 9dpo, my temps are steadily high, but I know that can change any day so I'm not letting that get my hopes up too much. I felt some shooting pains on Sunday evening and again yesterday morning, but I feel funny things every month :haha: so anyway, I'm trying to be optimistic but not get my hopes up too high because I want to avoid the crushing disapointment we had last month. 
btyw, It's been one whole week without coffee now, and I feel great! :dance:


----------



## mmmuffin82

Doctor was amazing! We was so excited. My husband was meeting him for the first time so it was a nice meet and greet. My doc really puts at ease he told me that my mom had easy, perfect pregnancies and I will likely be the same. Just what I needed for the anxiety!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Guys! Nice to hear from you all! Feb, fingers are crossed for you to get the job you are after, better pay and hours sounds good!

Hena! Wow well done on the coffee... i have one a day, not sure what going a week without would be like. Ooooh 9dpo, when are you thinking of testing, are you waiting for af to be late?

Muffin - I am so so so pleased doctors was amazing and has put your mind at ease a bit, how super exciting. He sounds like an awesome doctor which is just what you needed.

I think I might be having another weird cycle like last month (wondering if these will become my new normal?), had cramping for past 4 days, Expected to Ovulate on Sat or Sun last week, had plenty of EWCM leading up to Sat, then nothing till Monday afternoon when had some more snot like (sorry TMI) stuff. Im just going to Bd every couple of days for the next two weeks to make sure lol. My OH has had no concerns with the frequency so far lol.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey ladies! 

Just wondered whether any of you had thought of any special ways to tell your oh when you get that bfp! Some may have him there when you test, I can't always wait though! I just saw a maternity top with 'we've scored' on the front and it made me wonder what he would say if he came home and I was wearing it!!!

Have you had any thoughts? Or did you do something in the past?

X


----------



## Coco14

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I haven't been able to get online for a while.
Glad to hear you are doing good Hena, I'm jealous of your trip to the alps!


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! How are you all? Angel and KC, haven't seen you in ages, how are you doing? Angel how do you like the cbfm? I'm wondering if I should pick one up when I'm in the States this summer.

AFM, we are a test-together couple, and we were planning on testing this morning, but I woke up yesterday with heavy cramping, then a very light bleed in the afternoon, followed by some very watery looking brown-pink spots that only showed on the toilet paper. At about 11:30 last night there was some very dark brown gummy blood on the paper and it smelled like AF iykwim, so I was quite sure I was officially out. Then this morning I wiped before peeing, and only a tiny brown-pink watery spot again. So Nico and I desided to test just in case with fmu. :bfn: Since then I've had a few dark brown spots but mostly clean paper. Still some cramping. I often have very light periods, but this is rediculous, could the pregnacare conception vitamins be causing this? Is there any chance it's late IB? :shrug:

Anyway, I had a good cry with DH this morning who like the trooper he is lifted me up and renewed my can-do attitude. A team like us can't fail in the long run!

Okay, but at the same time I am DREADING going to the States and Canada in two weeks and having every member of my family and all of my friends asking when we're going to have kids and telling me not to wait too long even if we had our bfp before going it would be too early to announce to anyone but my mum and dad, but it would have been a lot easier to coyly say "that's for God to decide" or "We'll see" or "I dunno, the DINK like is really good!" :haha: as it is, I think I'm likely to slap someone and say "mind your own business" :grr:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Hena, I was thinking of you yesterday actually and was wondering if you had tested yet. I really hope its late IB for you, unfortunately I have never had any experience with taking conception vitamins so not sure if this could cause it, have my fingers crossed things work out for you. I know what you mean about everyone asking, and that it would be nicer to have the secret. 

Your DH sounds absolutely amazing Hena, he is right, a team like you cant fail in the long run. It is awesome to hear how great he is.

Im supposidly in the second week of two week wait, although not sure of anything really after last cycle. Will just wait and see. Dont feel like this month is it as have zero symptoms of anything, not even sure I od.


----------



## Hena

Fingers still crossed for you Waiting!!! Are you planning to test in 5 days like your ticker says?


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I think I will  how are you doing today hena?


----------



## Hena

I'm okay...I've accepted that my bleeding was AF although I'm thinking of renaming it Aunt Drip :wacko: Yesterday there was some red blood in the middle of the day, and before bed I suddenly had enough old blood to qualify as "flow" I think. Nothing today...blah. I guess I'll lay off booze this week anyway just to be safe, but I'm considering today CD2.

How are you feeling? I can't remember, do you temp?


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear that Hena... at least it was not a super long and awful cycle though.

I dont temp, I have no idea if I ovulated or not, going off CM really with my predictions.

I did go to the doctors for soemthing else yesterday and then mentioned to him that we are trying and he has given me blood test forms for CD 2 adn CD 21 for next cycle to test that I did ovulate. Will be nice to get some reasurrance. I tested this morning (hopeless aye) and got a BFN, probably still way too early though as I think if I did O then it would have been about 4 or 5 days after my ticker thought I did, leaving me only 7 or 8 dpo now.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi ladies!

I got my first high on my cbfm so am excited! I haven't used it for a few months so its good to be back using it and seeing the change from low to high. Hope I get my peak in next couple of days.

Hope everyone is ok

Xx


----------



## Coco14

Hi Hena, sorry to hear darned AF arrived *hugs*


----------



## Hena

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I got my first high on my cbfm so am excited! I haven't used it for a few months so its good to be back using it and seeing the change from low to high. Hope I get my peak in next couple of days.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> Xx

:thumbup: yay for highs!!! Go catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Hena. Sorry to hear that AF came and visited you. Had my 2 peak days now too so a bit more of bd tonight and then it looks like I am in the 2 ww.

Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi Ladies! I'm back!

I'v been having such a busy couple weeks, but everything should be normal soon. ( fingers crossed) This cycle is officially a NTNP month... i never thought i would even have one of those lol. we just got so busy and I've been so distracted. One of our dog's had an altercation with another dog... and well let's just say we're def considering renaming her VEGAS... cause it looks like that's as close as were getting after getting our vet bills. :cry:

My new job starts friday!

I've caught up on all the messages and I'm ready to go! Sorry to hear about your AF Hena:(


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb!! Good to hear from you!

Sorry to hear about your dog though, vet bills can be astronomical sometimes.

Oooh Pink, sounds good for you, hope you got the eggy.

How is everyone going? Weather here is pretty awful most of the time at the moment, could use a nice warm sunny day instead of a cold wet one! Winter is so depresssing lol.


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Hey Feb!! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog though, vet bills can be astronomical sometimes.
> 
> Oooh Pink, sounds good for you, hope you got the eggy.
> 
> How is everyone going? Weather here is pretty awful most of the time at the moment, could use a nice warm sunny day instead of a cold wet one! Winter is so depresssing lol.

I would change spots with you in a heart beat! I'm really tired of this heat... I can't take too much more:nope:


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I guess I would be the same if it was super hot here! I just dont like this time of year as its the sick/fluey time and everyone is coughing and sniffing.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey all. Had my fs appt today and after being told nearly 18 months ago that I have pcos, I saw a diff fs today and she is saying that there is nothing in my notes to be able to give me that diagnosis! She now wants to go back to the start and test me properly. She showee me notes that said a scan "looks PCOish"!! She was cross!! 

I feel a bit lost today and just really fed up with ttc right now. I know I have just entered the 2ww and so could be lucky this month, but am just fed up right now and feeling like pregnancy is a million miles away from me!

Sorry for the moan xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

pinkflamingo said:


> Hey all. Had my fs appt today and after being told nearly 18 months ago that I have pcos, I saw a diff fs today and she is saying that there is nothing in my notes to be able to give me that diagnosis! She now wants to go back to the start and test me properly. She showee me notes that said a scan "looks PCOish"!! She was cross!!
> 
> I feel a bit lost today and just really fed up with ttc right now. I know I have just entered the 2ww and so could be lucky this month, but am just fed up right now and feeling like pregnancy is a million miles away from me!
> 
> Sorry for the moan xx

O MY GOSH..... that's just... I dont have the words... I'm sorry you have to go through all this. How Could they have done this to you? "PCOSish" what the heck!
It sounds like your new FS will be more proactive. How unfair..... I'm getting tested in 2 weeks for PCOS... and im scared of the outcome...

You should do something nice for yourself... have a mani or a pedi, rent a chick flick and buy your fav sweet, and chill for an evening? Well thats my idea of a good evening lol, but you could revise and do stuff you like!!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Feb! I have to go for a scan in a few weeks. I do have longer cycles (35 days) but they are regular and she said my hormone levels are all normal so she said even if it does turn out to be the case she thinks it would be so mild as to not be the cause of us not conceiving.

I did pick up some doughnuts earlier with pretty pink icing on top!! I have eaten 2 already and I think I may just have a third now!!!

Thanks for your words hun. Good luck with your results. Don't worry if you do have pcos hun there are lots of things that can help. Do you have some symptoms for them to be testing you for it? xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Pink - thats awful, i cant believe they put you through thinking you had that only to find out now that they were wrong. Good luck for your tests. I am having some hormone level bloods done next cycle to check to make sure i am ovulating, have my fingers crossed for those to be normal. 

Mmmmm doughnuts  Yummy.

Feb - Good luck for your tests too. I hope it is not PCOS for any of us. 

I really hope we all get our BFPs soon, would be cool to have all of us go through it at the same time. My OH is the only one other than this site that knows we are TTC, so its great being able to talk about it all on here.


----------



## Feb4th2011

ok... so im terribly terribly confused right now... I posted a few weeks ago about having spotting etc, then some red blood etc... it lasted like 10 days. Well today... it appears that AF showed up... I'm so confused right now. If i dont count what happened before... this is cycle day 70... if i do then this cycle was like 20 days. OMG I'm feeling really torn up.

I do have a few symptoms of PCOS.... the main one being irregular periods. I think im going to take my own advice and chill tonight and try not to worry.

I have a confession as well i just need to say it... I bought a pack of smokes this weekend...and enjoyed every last one of them... and then... I bought another pack. I'm really disappointed in myself. :cry: Greg knows about this... i dont keep anything from him and he's not thrilled... I'm ashamed :(


----------



## waiting2c

Feb4th2011 said:


> ok... so im terribly terribly confused right now... I posted a few weeks ago about having spotting etc, then some red blood etc... it lasted like 10 days. Well today... it appears that AF showed up... I'm so confused right now. If i dont count what happened before... this is cycle day 70... if i do then this cycle was like 20 days. OMG I'm feeling really torn up.
> 
> I do have a few symptoms of PCOS.... the main one being irregular periods. I think im going to take my own advice and chill tonight and try not to worry.
> 
> I have a confession as well i just need to say it... I bought a pack of smokes this weekend...and enjoyed every last one of them... and then... I bought another pack. I'm really disappointed in myself. :cry: Greg knows about this... i dont keep anything from him and he's not thrilled... I'm ashamed :(

Awwwwww Feb :hugs:

So sorry to hear about things being so weird and irregular. Try not to stress about it all, just have your scan in a couple of weeks and see what they come up with. Like you said, Chill, do something fun 

As for the smokes, a slip up is fine, its what you do afterwards that counts.... dont feel ashamed. No judgement from me. These are trying times and give us such an emotional rollercoaster ride. You will stop again.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone. I'm feeling way down today. I did another test this morning just in case the spotting I had last weekend wasn't really AF, and of course it was bfn. I am just so depressed...and now because I'm leaving 2 weeks before DH to visit my famliy in North America we'll probably miss ovulation so I'm out this cycle before it even really starts. I was so excited to have a whole month in the States and Canada, and now I'm just dreading all the questions and pressure. I wish I could go up into the Alps and hide there all summer:cry:

Feb, congrats on the new job!!! :happydance: as for the smokes, as long as you're not addicted it's okay to slip up once in a while, just don't do it when you think you could be pg obviously. Careful not to get dependant, I'm sure your Greg will support you. Try not to stress out about your cycles, you're going to the doctor to find out what's going on and everything will work out!!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Hena... really sorry to hear you are feeling down at the moment. It really sucks to be out before you even start this month... but try not to be too down and feel the pressure... you can relax on it this month, and pick up again in a months time. Try to enjoy seeing your friends in family  Big hugs to you.


----------



## FleurDeLis

i just want to scream "MMMMEEEE TTTTOOOOOOO!!!" My husband and I moved to the middle of NO WHERE Texas to help out with his dad and younger sister. I love them both, but I have no family here save them and I really need someone to talk too. My husband tries, but he gets irritated when I start crying and he says to "toughen up." Some men just don't get it.

I am 29 and DH is 28. We are TTC our 1st baby. He has Hypospadias but the Dr's assure us that it isn't going to intefere with conception. The Dr. also said that he has pretty high SC. We have been leaving it in God's hands for the past 3 years and now we are actively trying by me charting my CM and when we BD and when AF rears her ugly head. This has been going on for about 3 months with active charting for the last month. I am going to be posting in another thread bc I am now CD 38 and 23 DPO w/ BFN. What fun!! I have never been late before except for 1 year ago when I had surgery and the anesthesia made me skip one cycle.

I would love to get to know you ladies so we can help each other out in the beautiful yet stressful ballet called conception!!


----------



## kcsandoval

Ladies, hello. I have been sooo busy at work that I don't get to be here as much. Well, here's the updated news on me...still no BFP, but I'm scheduled to go and take the HSG test. I'm going to take x-rays of my uterus, while dye is inserted in me to make sure that my tubes are not blocked. They say it's uncomfortable and sometimes painful, but Manuel is going to take me as I need all the help I can afterward. 

So, how's everyone?? Hena, Feb?? Any updates?


----------



## waiting2c

AF has reared its head today.... back to the drawing board.... although things seemed to have come a bit closer this month than last month... gone from 29 days two months ago, to 42 last month, now 32 this month....


----------



## Hena

Welcome Fleur, hope your BFP is just around the corner!

Sorry AF got you waiting :hugs: Hope your cycles are starting to even out now. Do you know how long your LP is?

YAY KC is back!!! :yipee: We'e missed you, how are you? How's married life?


----------



## FleurDeLis

Hena said:


> Welcome Fleur, hope your BFP is just around the corner!
> 
> Sorry AF got you waiting :hugs: Hope your cycles are starting to even out now. Do you know how long your LP is?
> 
> YAY KC is back!!! :yipee: We'e missed you, how are you? How's married life?

Thanks Hena, the Luteal phase is usually 14 or 15 days. (sorry I just realized you meant the previous reply) I'm still learning this charting stuff. Ugh...this morning I woke up with such a bad "sick" headache. It has me blah..


----------



## kcsandoval

Hena said:


> Welcome Fleur, hope your BFP is just around the corner!
> 
> Sorry AF got you waiting :hugs: Hope your cycles are starting to even out now. Do you know how long your LP is?
> 
> YAY KC is back!!! :yipee: We'e missed you, how are you? How's married life?

And glad to be back...tooo much work, Not ANY MORE :happydance:

Married life is good! He's a wonderful man and I thank all the stars above for sending him to me...he's my angel! :blush:

So yesterday I went in for my HSG and guess what, I fainted!! :dohh: I guess the stress and the non-eating got to me and in the middle of the test, bamn I was out. But the good news is that my tubes are clear. Next step is my ultrasound, after that Clomid :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

Sorry you aren't having a good time at the moment Hena, I hope you manage to relax while away though, it sounds like an amazing trip. Take care x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> Hi everyone. I'm feeling way down today. I did another test this morning just in case the spotting I had last weekend wasn't really AF, and of course it was bfn. I am just so depressed...and now because I'm leaving 2 weeks before DH to visit my famliy in North America we'll probably miss ovulation so I'm out this cycle before it even really starts. I was so excited to have a whole month in the States and Canada, and now I'm just dreading all the questions and pressure. I wish I could go up into the Alps and hide there all summer:cry:
> 
> Feb, congrats on the new job!!! :happydance: as for the smokes, as long as you're not addicted it's okay to slip up once in a while, just don't do it when you think you could be pg obviously. Careful not to get dependant, I'm sure your Greg will support you. Try not to stress out about your cycles, you're going to the doctor to find out what's going on and everything will work out!!:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear hun, August can be our lucky month:) It's my birth month!


----------



## Feb4th2011

FleurDeLis said:


> i just want to scream "MMMMEEEE TTTTOOOOOOO!!!" My husband and I moved to the middle of NO WHERE Texas to help out with his dad and younger sister. I love them both, but I have no family here save them and I really need someone to talk too. My husband tries, but he gets irritated when I start crying and he says to "toughen up." Some men just don't get it.
> 
> I am 29 and DH is 28. We are TTC our 1st baby. He has Hypospadias but the Dr's assure us that it isn't going to intefere with conception. The Dr. also said that he has pretty high SC. We have been leaving it in God's hands for the past 3 years and now we are actively trying by me charting my CM and when we BD and when AF rears her ugly head. This has been going on for about 3 months with active charting for the last month. I am going to be posting in another thread bc I am now CD 38 and 23 DPO w/ BFN. What fun!! I have never been late before except for 1 year ago when I had surgery and the anesthesia made me skip one cycle.
> 
> I would love to get to know you ladies so we can help each other out in the beautiful yet stressful ballet called conception!!

Welcome Welcome!:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

5 sleeps until my apt! I'm getting more excited than nervous... excited to just start getting things sorted out. i want my normal cycle's back!


----------



## waiting2c

Good Luck for your appt Feb!! Will be great for you to get things sorted!

Been a bit slack on reading and replying this week, been frantic at work. How is everyone doing? Where is everyone at with things?

I had a blood test today and have one in 21ish days to test all hormone levels etc so hope that all comes out fine. Excited to be in a new cycle.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone, I'm feeling better now, there's still a very slight chance for this month, so we're trying.....praying for an early O!

KC, glad your tubes look good!!! Did it hurt? Or was it just nerves?

Hurah Feb! It'll be SO good to know what's going on. Let us know what you find out!

fingers crossed for the blood work, waiting. Is this just to be sure you're ovulating?


----------



## waiting2c

So glad you are feeling better Hena, and hurray for small chances. Have my fingers crossed for you that you O early  

Yup blood work to confirm that I am ovulating in the right sort of timeframes... will just be nice to hear it. Have a vague recollection of some tests taken when I was a teenager and them telling my parents I might have trouble having kids, just want to check now as my mum cant remember it at all ... high chance im wrong but it will plague me if I dont find out.


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Feb and Waiting.

Glad you are feeling better Hena x


----------



## Hena

Oh Coco, look at your plum!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Coco14

Hena said:


> Oh Coco, look at your plum!!! How are you feeling?

He he! Fine thanks, had no sickness since about 9 weeks.
Had a long day today, photographed a wedding from the house at 9.30 until the first dance at 21.00, knackered!


----------



## waiting2c

Coco14 said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> Oh Coco, look at your plum!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> He he! Fine thanks, had no sickness since about 9 weeks.
> Had a long day today, photographed a wedding from the house at 9.30 until the first dance at 21.00, knackered!Click to expand...

Hurray for no more sickness! Glad you are feeling good.

Got my results from Thursdays blood work.... normal so far... now just have some more in about 2 weeks to ensure I did ovulate... 

Really really hoping August is the month...


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hena said:
> 
> 
> Oh Coco, look at your plum!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> He he! Fine thanks, had no sickness since about 9 weeks.
> Had a long day today, photographed a wedding from the house at 9.30 until the first dance at 21.00, knackered!Click to expand...
> 
> Hurray for no more sickness! Glad you are feeling good.
> 
> Got my results from Thursdays blood work.... normal so far... now just have some more in about 2 weeks to ensure I did ovulate...
> 
> Really really hoping August is the month...Click to expand...

OOO!!! fingers crossed!!!:happydance: That's fantastic that they were normal!!! That's so exciting:) August for all of us! lol

I'm currently on day 11 of AF.... honestly I'm scared $hiteless... I'm really sorry that I haven't been around supporting you guys as much... I'm just having a really off month... I think about you lots and even check in more often than i reply... I hope i get out of this funk soon. Xx:flower:


----------



## waiting2c

Feb4th2011 said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hena said:
> 
> 
> Oh Coco, look at your plum!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> He he! Fine thanks, had no sickness since about 9 weeks.
> Had a long day today, photographed a wedding from the house at 9.30 until the first dance at 21.00, knackered!Click to expand...
> 
> Hurray for no more sickness! Glad you are feeling good.
> 
> Got my results from Thursdays blood work.... normal so far... now just have some more in about 2 weeks to ensure I did ovulate...
> 
> Really really hoping August is the month...Click to expand...
> 
> OOO!!! fingers crossed!!!:happydance: That's fantastic that they were normal!!! That's so exciting:) August for all of us! lol
> 
> I'm currently on day 11 of AF.... honestly I'm scared $hiteless... I'm really sorry that I haven't been around supporting you guys as much... I'm just having a really off month... I think about you lots and even check in more often than i reply... I hope i get out of this funk soon. Xx:flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Feb... you dont have to take time away from us cos you are in a funk, we are here for you. You have your appointment soon aye? Come be in a funk on here, we will support you


----------



## Hena

:hugs: Feb hope stupid AF leaves soon and you start to feel better! Is your appt today? Good luck!!!


I'm in Maine now, arrived yesterday, and guess what? It looks like I'm "in" this month afterall. Nico talked me into continuing with opks and temping even though I was frustrated and wanted to take a month off, and I'm SO glad he did becasue it looks like I o'd yesterday :happydance: we bd'd once a day leading up to it and yesterday morning before I left, and this morning my temp is WAY up, much too high to be just from travel. I know there's still no garuntee, but we've got some hope and that's something :thumbup:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies:)

So My apt was yesterday afternoon... I still have AF and have been having lots of clotting. She did an external and _internal_ exam... I told her AF was visiting and she made it very clear to me that she did NOT care and had no problem doing the internal ultrasound while AF is here... It only took her a minute of explaining to me that when they are looking to diagnose PCOS the radiologist always asks for there to be an internal done... and that if i want to wait to come back it will be another 5-8 week long wait. Needless to say i sucked it up and let her do it lol. So I'm laying there watching her face for any indication as to what she is actually seeing... and i see her counting... :cry: I ask her if she can tell me anything or if I have to wait for the DR. She says, I can't tell you anything... but I can answer your questions. ... I asked questions and it looks like I have a lot of cysts on my ovaries.... 1-4 is normal, over 10 is PCOS range and she made hand gestures that would make one believe that I have many many more than just 10. It took everything in me to not bawl in front of her... i got dressed and went to the waiting room where Greg was and when we walked out the door, he asked me how it went... I couldn't even speak... when we got in the elevator I just fell apart.... Even though I'm not officially diagnosed, I know i have cysts... I'm in a bit of a denial atm... my apt isn't until next Friday the 29th... and my mind is going crazy with "what ifs" PCOS, or ovarian cancer?... I hate this so much. I'm so angry at my body... soooo angry. Greg has been awesome... so supportive... I just feel BLAH. Not a very happy update :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

She did say none of the Cysts were larger than 1cm... which is good?


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: :hugs: Feb. What an awful trying time for you. Try to not stress too much about all the what ifs and everything until you have your appt. You will be able to find out hopefully exactly what the deal is at that appointment and armed with knowledge make a plan. Even if it is PCOS its not the end, just means trying different things.

Im so glad greg is being super supportive for you, you need that right now. Take care huh, and try not to worry yourself stupid!!!


----------



## Coco14

Yey Hena :) great news. and so jealous that you are in Maine!

So sorry Feb, that must have been horrible for you. I hope the results aren't as bad as you think and then you can get the right treatment. Take care.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> :hugs: Feb hope stupid AF leaves soon and you start to feel better! Is your appt today? Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> I'm in Maine now, arrived yesterday, and guess what? It looks like I'm "in" this month afterall. Nico talked me into continuing with opks and temping even though I was frustrated and wanted to take a month off, and I'm SO glad he did becasue it looks like I o'd yesterday :happydance: we bd'd once a day leading up to it and yesterday morning before I left, and this morning my temp is WAY up, much too high to be just from travel. I know there's still no garuntee, but we've got some hope and that's something :thumbup:

How's the weather in Maine??!!! I actually have a friend that is Vacationing there right now too lol. How fantastic would it be to get a BFP while your with your family???!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hena

:hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry Feb, if it's PCOS then you have LOADS of possible treatments and it's better to know, eh? And yes, it's good that none of the cycts is larger than a cm. If they suspect ovarian cancer, especially in such a young woman, they don't mess around, you'd have seen a doctor within hours of your exam so you can put that right out of your mind. :hugs:

Maine is gorgeous! So warm and sunny and lovely! I've been working in the garden, enjoying the fresh air and listening to the loons at night...heavenly! We'll be heading to Nova Scotia soon and visiting family and friends, but should be back in Maine for either AF or a BFP...it would be soooo exciting to be able to tell my parents in person, but I'm not going to count on it, I don't want the crushing disappointment of last cycle.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hey everyone! I haven't been on in a long time. Working 14hr days and no time. Still no baby here. I gave up keeping track. My husbands cousins gf got prego and doesnt even want to be prego. She wants an abortion. It tears me to pieces. She took one of my pregnancy tests and got a definate positive. She was so mad she threw the test at me. I was so discouraged by it. I cried all evening. Just no energy to try anymore. I sure hope that you all are doing well. Babydust to you all!


----------



## waiting2c

angelluvbilly said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't been on in a long time. Working 14hr days and no time. Still no baby here. I gave up keeping track. My husbands cousins gf got prego and doesnt even want to be prego. She wants an abortion. It tears me to pieces. She took one of my pregnancy tests and got a definate positive. She was so mad she threw the test at me. I was so discouraged by it. I cried all evening. Just no energy to try anymore. I sure hope that you all are doing well. Babydust to you all!

OMG - I am so very sorry Angelluvbilly that would have been so awful for you. It makes me so sad to hear of people who dont want kids aborting them (God I hate that word) when there are so many of us TTC. My youngest sister has done the same, I found out after the deed was done and it tore me up. :hugs: I hope you can stop working such long days and have a rest and that you get a BFP soon!


----------



## waiting2c

Hena said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry Feb, if it's PCOS then you have LOADS of possible treatments and it's better to know, eh? And yes, it's good that none of the cycts is larger than a cm. If they suspect ovarian cancer, especially in such a young woman, they don't mess around, you'd have seen a doctor within hours of your exam so you can put that right out of your mind. :hugs:
> 
> Maine is gorgeous! So warm and sunny and lovely! I've been working in the garden, enjoying the fresh air and listening to the loons at night...heavenly! We'll be heading to Nova Scotia soon and visiting family and friends, but should be back in Maine for either AF or a BFP...it would be soooo exciting to be able to tell my parents in person, but I'm not going to count on it, I don't want the crushing disappointment of last cycle.

Oooooohhhh.... I really really want you to get your BFP Hena! How awesome that would be to tell your parents in person. Thinking of you!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry Feb, if it's PCOS then you have LOADS of possible treatments and it's better to know, eh? And yes, it's good that none of the cycts is larger than a cm. If they suspect ovarian cancer, especially in such a young woman, they don't mess around, you'd have seen a doctor within hours of your exam so you can put that right out of your mind. :hugs:
> 
> Maine is gorgeous! So warm and sunny and lovely! I've been working in the garden, enjoying the fresh air and listening to the loons at night...heavenly! We'll be heading to Nova Scotia soon and visiting family and friends, but should be back in Maine for either AF or a BFP...it would be soooo exciting to be able to tell my parents in person, but I'm not going to count on it, I don't want the crushing disappointment of last cycle.

Thanks hun:)


----------



## RaeTae

Hey ladies! I am new to this forum My hubby and I have been ttc since March of 2010. Just a little background, I am 29 and have PCOS and hubby is average on county and good in mobility. We are on our 2nd IUI with injectables. I did 100 IU of Follistim for 6 days this month, had the IUI on the 11th and now in the tww. This is the worst and I have done really good up until the last two days. 

So for the last three days I have had af like cramps. Last night I wiped and there was 2 little spots of pink discharge. (TMI sorry) Today is a little more cramping and yellowish tan discharge (small amounts). It is 11dpiui and I am due for af on Sunday. Also that last three days been really tired and had this pulling or heavy feeling in lower abdomen. 

Any suggestions? I am really trying to avoid the POAS, but I may breakdown the next time I have to go.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't been on in a long time. Working 14hr days and no time. Still no baby here. I gave up keeping track. My husbands cousins gf got prego and doesnt even want to be prego. She wants an abortion. It tears me to pieces. She took one of my pregnancy tests and got a definate positive. She was so mad she threw the test at me. I was so discouraged by it. I cried all evening. Just no energy to try anymore. I sure hope that you all are doing well. Babydust to you all!

Hey Angel, sorry to hear your having a rough go... We are here for you whenever you need.:flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

RaeTae said:


> Hey ladies! I am new to this forum My hubby and I have been ttc since March of 2010. Just a little background, I am 29 and have PCOS and hubby is average on county and good in mobility. We are on our 2nd IUI with injectables. I did 100 IU of Follistim for 6 days this month, had the IUI on the 11th and now in the tww. This is the worst and I have done really good up until the last two days.
> 
> So for the last three days I have had af like cramps. Last night I wiped and there was 2 little spots of pink discharge. (TMI sorry) Today is a little more cramping and yellowish tan discharge (small amounts). It is 11dpiui and I am due for af on Sunday. Also that last three days been really tired and had this pulling or heavy feeling in lower abdomen.
> 
> Any suggestions? I am really trying to avoid the POAS, but I may breakdown the next time I have to go.

Welcome!! :flower: My suggestion would be POAS lol, but I'm kind of an addict! Let us know how it goes!!! Can I ask what your PCOS symptoms are?? I'm going through the process of being diagnosed I believe... The girls on here are really awesome, no need to worry about TMI here!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies:) Day 18 of AF today... I'm really tired of this! I have a Doctors apt on Tuesday! I'm feeling a lot more positive about everything, and when I do get diagnosed this week with PCOS It wont be such a blow lol. Greg and I have been doing lots and lots of research, and we are feeling very good about everything! I know I mentioned that we had atrocious vet bills earlier this month and it looked like we would have to put Vegas off... well we decided last week that life is too short, and we booked it! Woot Woot! How is everyone else??!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay - hurray for going to vegas!! Will be nice for you to have something fun to look forward to!!

Cant wait for you to get some answers from your Doc, then you can move on armed with all the knowledge and see what happens.

Not much happening for me, still waiting to O.... seems to take so long to come around!


----------



## kcsandoval

So ladies, I have been DX with PCOS! Oh my was I devastated, I literally cried the whole night! My husband is my angle, he would just hug me and tell me it's okay. Well, I have read, and read, and read that PCOS makes you depressed, fatigue, etc. etc., well, I'm not letting it get to me. I need to lose this weight and help my husband and I have this baby! My husband goes in for his SA in about 2 weeks (FYI, infertility is EXPENSIVE!) and I'm going to my RE on 8/22.


----------



## waiting2c

kcsandoval said:


> So ladies, I have been DX with PCOS! Oh my was I devastated, I literally cried the whole night! My husband is my angle, he would just hug me and tell me it's okay. Well, I have read, and read, and read that PCOS makes you depressed, fatigue, etc. etc., well, I'm not letting it get to me. I need to lose this weight and help my husband and I have this baby! My husband goes in for his SA in about 2 weeks (FYI, infertility is EXPENSIVE!) and I'm going to my RE on 8/22.

:hugs: im so sorry. They can do things to help you despite PCOS i have heard, and I think there are a few threads out there on it. Good to hear you are not going to let it get to you. You can always cmoe on here and rant to us  :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Feb - how was your doctors appointment? Did you get any answers?


----------



## Feb4th2011

kcsandoval said:


> So ladies, I have been DX with PCOS! Oh my was I devastated, I literally cried the whole night! My husband is my angle, he would just hug me and tell me it's okay. Well, I have read, and read, and read that PCOS makes you depressed, fatigue, etc. etc., well, I'm not letting it get to me. I need to lose this weight and help my husband and I have this baby! My husband goes in for his SA in about 2 weeks (FYI, infertility is EXPENSIVE!) and I'm going to my RE on 8/22.

I too was diagnosed on Tuesday with PCOS... I'm really feeling super optimistic about it after a few days of feeling like CRAP, and a complete melt down in the Doctors office:cry: Greg has been my rock, and I'm so grateful for him everyday. I'm so glad you have the support as well! What symptoms do you have KC??? I have cysts on my ovaries and my hormones are completly out of wack :wacko: I take one pill a day for 5 days, they are 10mg pills of provera to stop my period. I took the second one today and I feel ill:hissy: I'm waiting to hear from the specialist that my GP referred me to.. I hope its not a long wait... FX:) I'm so grateful for Canadian Health Care... sorry to hear its so pricey for you guys :hugs:

P.S. PCOS doesn't always mean that your infertile, just sometimes it can be more difficult to conceive naturally. BUT WE CAN DO IT!!! I already started my pcos diet... i wish it included ice cream. lol


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey ladies! I'm back! Sorry that I have Bern MIA lately. I won't say that I've been busy but I can't stop sleeping. This baby is really draining. We had a scary moment last week. I woke up in the middle if the night with some severe cramping. I thought for sure that something was seriously wrong. We went to our local hospital and waited in the ER for 4 hours. They sent us for an ultrasound to determine if the pregnancy was still 'viable'. Just them saying that nearly killed me. They started the u/s and there it was a little heartbeat, a head an I could even see the arm. I was blown away. It was incredibly emotional. After the doctor stepped out, we closed the door and cried. So I'm now 9 weeks and 4 days.

Kcsandoval and Feb....PCOS is not good obviously bit I can say that I have 3 girlfriends that have it and all of them have children now. I know it's different for everyone but i know their roads to parenthood were not easy by any means. You ladies are so strong and I just know that you will get what you want. It is your destiny to be mommies. Lots of love!


----------



## kcsandoval

Feb4th2011 said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I have been DX with PCOS! Oh my was I devastated, I literally cried the whole night! My husband is my angle, he would just hug me and tell me it's okay. Well, I have read, and read, and read that PCOS makes you depressed, fatigue, etc. etc., well, I'm not letting it get to me. I need to lose this weight and help my husband and I have this baby! My husband goes in for his SA in about 2 weeks (FYI, infertility is EXPENSIVE!) and I'm going to my RE on 8/22.
> 
> I too was diagnosed on Tuesday with PCOS... I'm really feeling super optimistic about it after a few days of feeling like CRAP, and a complete melt down in the Doctors office:cry: Greg has been my rock, and I'm so grateful for him everyday. I'm so glad you have the support as well! What symptoms do you have KC??? I have cysts on my ovaries and my hormones are completly out of wack :wacko: I take one pill a day for 5 days, they are 10mg pills of provera to stop my period. I took the second one today and I feel ill:hissy: I'm waiting to hear from the specialist that my GP referred me to.. I hope its not a long wait... FX:) I'm so grateful for Canadian Health Care... sorry to hear its so pricey for you guys :hugs:
> 
> P.S. PCOS doesn't always mean that your infertile, just sometimes it can be more difficult to conceive naturally. BUT WE CAN DO IT!!! I already started my pcos diet... i wish it included ice cream. lolClick to expand...

Well my symptoms are the weight gain, hairs on my chin (which are sooo embarrassing in itself :blush:), my irregular periods, and not ovulating. They took my blood and my hormones were not all over the place, but not as they should be. I get my period every month, but different days. So now they want my husband to go in for a SA, but hes been working 12 hours a day and has no time and they dont do those testing on weekends. 

Im also starting my diet, what are you doing? I have been eating ONLY whole grain wheat and started to walk with my husband. :bunny:I have my first appointment with my RE on 8/22 so lets see what hes going to say. 

Yeah, my health insurance pays for almost everything, except for infertility!! :gun:


----------



## kcsandoval

mmmuffin82 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back! Sorry that I have Bern MIA lately. I won't say that I've been busy but I can't stop sleeping. This baby is really draining. We had a scary moment last week. I woke up in the middle if the night with some severe cramping. I thought for sure that something was seriously wrong. We went to our local hospital and waited in the ER for 4 hours. They sent us for an ultrasound to determine if the pregnancy was still 'viable'. Just them saying that nearly killed me. They started the u/s and there it was a little heartbeat, a head an I could even see the arm. I was blown away. It was incredibly emotional. After the doctor stepped out, we closed the door and cried. So I'm now 9 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> Kcsandoval and Feb....PCOS is not good obviously bit I can say that I have 3 girlfriends that have it and all of them have children now. I know it's different for everyone but i know their roads to parenthood were not easy by any means. You ladies are so strong and I just know that you will get what you want. It is your destiny to be mommies. Lots of love!

Muffin - thank you :friends: I know it's going to be hard and it has to take lots of determination to get that little of joy that you have right now. I can't imagine how you felt seeing your baby in the screen. I would cry too :cry: But happy tears of course. 

Me and my husband are trying to pay as much bills as we can so we can take the payments and infertility head on. God I hope this pays off so we can have our little :crib:


----------



## Feb4th2011

How are all you guys doing???!!! I have good news and I have Bad news..... blah
I'll start with the bad news....I finished taking the 5 tablets of Provera... and the very next "bloody" day.... I started spotting again, and I'm pretty sure its AF... actually her evil twin sister ... Good news I have my first Apt booked for the 12th of August, I'm super pumped for the apt! They only part that scares me is that the Dr isn't going to be the right fit for me... I just cant go to any old doctor ... i think i said that in June before I met my GP.... Any who, I know summer makes for busy times, but i hope to see some more action on this page!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello Ladies:) I need to hear from you guys!!! tell me about your ovulations, what cyclle days you are lol! I need someone to live vicariously through!!! Miss Hena? Was their a BFP on Canadian grounds??!!! :dust: to all! 
It;s our 6 month wedding anniversary today!!! woot woot!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo awesome Feb, hope you celebrated the 6 months 

I too wish to hear from Hena, dying to know the outcome!

I have hopefully ovulated, i had a blood test two days ago that was inconclusive and another today.. sadly due to sickness I did not get to BD anywhere near close to O day so will be out for sure this time round. There is always next cycle huh?

Glad you have your appt booked, that will be great for you to get to discuss options and things. Sorry to hear you got AF again right away though, that sucks!!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hi ladies. Haven't been trying super hard to conceive lately. Things are just too discouraging. I'm stuck in a big rut. Im on like CD60 and still no af. Was checked for PCOS and that testing all came back normal. I guess maybe I just need to diet and get my hormones wacked back into place. Haven't been online, no internet at home right now. Sorry about that I started this thread then flaked on everyone. I am wishing u all the best with ttc. I am not sure when I will be on again. I will try and check in again soon.


----------



## Feb4th2011

angelluvbilly said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't been trying super hard to conceive lately. Things are just too discouraging. I'm stuck in a big rut. I'm on like CD60 and still no af. Was checked for PCOS and that testing all came back normal. I guess maybe I just need to diet and get my hormones wacked back into place. Haven't been online, no internet at home right now. Sorry about that I started this thread then flaked on everyone. I am wishing u all the best with ttc. I am not sure when I will be on again. I will try and check in again soon.

No Worries Angel, I've been thinking about you lately hun... I hope everything works out for you. Xx Keep popping in when you can, we are here for you!


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Woohoo awesome Feb, hope you celebrated the 6 months
> 
> I too wish to hear from Hena, dying to know the outcome!
> 
> I have hopefully ovulated, i had a blood test two days ago that was inconclusive and another today.. sadly due to sickness I did not get to BD anywhere near close to O day so will be out for sure this time round. There is always next cycle huh?
> 
> Glad you have your appt booked, that will be great for you to get to discuss options and things. Sorry to hear you got AF again right away though, that sucks!!

How did the second blood test go?? How soon can you get your results after you have ur blood taken? 4 more sleeps until the dr apt!!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Feb4th2011 said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo awesome Feb, hope you celebrated the 6 months
> 
> I too wish to hear from Hena, dying to know the outcome!
> 
> I have hopefully ovulated, i had a blood test two days ago that was inconclusive and another today.. sadly due to sickness I did not get to BD anywhere near close to O day so will be out for sure this time round. There is always next cycle huh?
> 
> Glad you have your appt booked, that will be great for you to get to discuss options and things. Sorry to hear you got AF again right away though, that sucks!!
> 
> How did the second blood test go?? How soon can you get your results after you have ur blood taken? 4 more sleeps until the dr apt!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Feb!! Woohoo - not long till the doctors now! Cant wait to hear how that goes for you!

I never heard from my doctors (slack aye) so i rang them this morning. Apparently it rose from 18.7 to 24.4, I have no idea what that means or if its good. Hopefully will hear from the doctor as to what it all means soon!

How is everything else going with you? I have had a bunch of work dramas going on this past week but finally have come out the other side and am feeling much better for it. Cant wait for AF to come this weekend so I can get on with a new cycle and hopefully no issues come up to prevent BDing this time round!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello Ladies! Well it kind of looks like AF may be leaving on her own!!! Its really light today!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! :)

AND

Tomorrow is my apt with the GYNO 1030! woot woot. Not too much else is new, I' m heading to the lake for the weekend with my hubby in about an hour:) Tomorrow will be our first day off together in 30+ days!!! It was so difficult, but now our schedules will match up quite nicely! How are all of you doing?

Waiting is work staying calm for you? I hate when things at work get like that. Its so stressful!

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello Ladies! Well it kind of looks like AF may be leaving on her own!!! Its really light today!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! :)

AND

Tomorrow is my apt with the GYNO 1030! woot woot. Not too much else is new, I' m heading to the lake for the weekend with my hubby in about an hour:) Tomorrow will be our first day off together in 30+ days!!! It was so difficult, but now our schedules will match up quite nicely! How are all of you doing?

Waiting is work staying calm for you? I hate when things at work get like that. Its so stressful!

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I don't know why it double posted:wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb!! Great to hear from you! So super glad that AF is leaving you now and that its your appt time!!! How exciting, I cant wait to hear how you get on!

Fantastic that you are getting to go away with your husband, not having time off together would be super hard going.

Work is settling down a bit now, I basically accepted a voluntary demotion this week because the expecations were too high on me and I dont want to spend all my life working. Im happy with it and my boss was okay with it too so all good. Looking forward to the weekend and relaxing. Im due af in a couple of days and cant wait to be on a new cycle!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb - how did you doctors appointment and your time away go??


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Hey Feb - how did you doctors appointment and your time away go??

Just got home! woot! The weather was amazing this weekend!AND AF completely vanished on Friday so Greg and I spent A LOT of time :sex:

I had a wonderful apt on Friday! The Dr. was so nice and patient with us, she made sure we didn't leave feeling rushed out and allowed us to ask as many questions as I wanted. She prescribed me a drug called Metformin... this drug should help my hormones level out (fingers crossed) thus allowing me to ovulate! (<--- in a perfect world!)She explained that because my hormones are out of wack my brain has been telling my body that I'm pregnant (which is not the case) and then i don't get my period for a long time... When my brain finally clues in, it figures out that I'm not pregnant and AF shows up. The reason why I got my period for so long this time along is because my uterine wall kept getting thicker and thicker and finally collapsed ( large blood clots and tons of blood) Hena totally eased my mind a month back about ovarian cancer etc... but it was still in the back of my mind ( dear friend same age as me had it...) SO I ask the DR about it... and of course I do the ugly cry...:cry: :dohh: I hate crying in front of people!!! I'm blaming the hormones for that episode. lol

I'm nervous to start taking this drug.. the side effects can be pretty awful. I'm supposed to slowly wean myself on them starting at 250mg a day and increasing to 1500mg by 6 weeks. Once I've been on 1500mg for 3 months, I'm too go back for a follow up apt! I'm feeling very optimistic about this! I've read many good reviews on this drug from women, and some of them even get pregnant after one month being on them! I'm pumped about getting my hormones back on track! I will start the drug tomorrow night with supper I gave myself the weekend off and drank a 6 pack of my favorite beer (Alexander Keith's) It was divine! I wont be drinking any alcohol once I'm on Metformin... which is ok! I'm just calling it practice for when I do get my baby! So that's my little update. How about you guys???


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb

So glad your doctors gave you time to ask your questions and didnt make you feel rushed. I hope it has put your mind at rest a bit more. 

I would be nervous about taking the drugs too, but the side effects they warn about dont always affect everyone so I wouldnt stress too much on that. The plus side will be regulating your cycle a bit more! How exciting huh!

Im glad you had a break and a few drinks and fun with your DH, you need to take time for you and him, and time to relax from it all every now and then 

Im still waiting for AF myself... I know I ovulated 15 days ago, but still no signs yet. Im dying to get onto a new cycle myself!


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Hey Feb
> 
> So glad your doctors gave you time to ask your questions and didnt make you feel rushed. I hope it has put your mind at rest a bit more.
> 
> I would be nervous about taking the drugs too, but the side effects they warn about dont always affect everyone so I wouldnt stress too much on that. The plus side will be regulating your cycle a bit more! How exciting huh!
> 
> Im glad you had a break and a few drinks and fun with your DH, you need to take time for you and him, and time to relax from it all every now and then
> 
> Im still waiting for AF myself... I know I ovulated 15 days ago, but still no signs yet. Im dying to get onto a new cycle myself!

Has the witch arrived yet?????? Maybe this is your month?:happydance: UPDATE please:)


----------



## waiting2c

Yup witch arrived.... Just later then I thought.. Hopefully next month


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Yup witch arrived.... Just later then I thought.. Hopefully next month

Darn it!! SO do you have plans for baby making this month? SMEP? and herbs or extra vitamins? 

IM on day 4 of Metformin, Ive been feeling a little bit sickly and had other "flu" like symptoms. im really glad my Doctor suggested weaning my self onto the drugs cause some of the reviews ive read from other ladies are horrific! They were put on a fairly high dose right off the bat, and they got really sick and gave up taking them:wacko:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Has anyone heard from Hena?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey  Yup I have plans for this cycle, I am temping, charting and im going to use OPKs, need to ensure I cover the right days seeing as my cycle is so unpredictable!!

How many days do you take metforim for? Im taking vitex this cycle to try and help even things out a bit more, will see how i go on that. Stink that it makes you feel a bit fluey though does that last long?

Nope no word from Hena, hope all is well in her world.


----------



## Feb4th2011

waiting2c said:


> Hey  Yup I have plans for this cycle, I am temping, charting and im going to use OPKs, need to ensure I cover the right days seeing as my cycle is so unpredictable!!
> 
> How many days do you take metforim for? Im taking vitex this cycle to try and help even things out a bit more, will see how i go on that. Stink that it makes you feel a bit fluey though does that last long?
> 
> Nope no word from Hena, hope all is well in her world.

Im not too sure how long I will me on the MET... I know that once im on my full dose of 1500 mg for 3 months I need to go for a follow up with my dr:) Hopefully I go in and im pregnant already !:thumbup: I heard Vitex has helped A LOT of women... I wonder if I can take that with MET? Ill have to do some research... 
Today actually wasnt too bad for me, although i got to sleep in until 1030! So i think the more sleep the better? Some women have no side effect at all, and some have them the whole time they are taking them... I think that the majority (from what ive read) only have them from 2-6 weeks. So im willing to feel sick for a while if it helps be get pregnant!

I want to hear all about your OPK's :) Im not going to use them this month... im not really gonna do anything this month other then :sex: a lot:happydance: I wanna see how long this cycle is... If it is shortened I will do the OPK;s next cycle! Anyways im exhausted! nite nite !


----------



## Feb4th2011

If anyone is reading this and hasn't joined us yet!!! feel free to join in!


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I just got back from my holiday, and caught up on your posts.

KC and Feb, so sorry about the dx, but glad you can start moving in the right direction to get those BFPs!! Feb, you sounds super optimistic, and that's half the battle! How do you feel with the meds?

Waiting, sorry AF got you, fingers crossed for this cycle!

As for me....AF came right on time so I never even needed to test. I actually ovulated the day I flew so we were able to BD before I got on the plane and had a bit of hope, but alas. I took it much better this time around but am no less impatient. ;-)

I don't think I've ovulated yet, which means it's quite late (today is CD 20). I had some almost positive OPKs last week, and then they slowly got lighter and I never had a temp shift. It's odd. :shrug: We've been taking it pretty easy this cycle anyway, being on holiday and all so I guess we'll just see what happens and get back into obsessive ttc in a week or two!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hena said:


> Hi everyone! I just got back from my holiday, and caught up on your posts.
> 
> KC and Feb, so sorry about the dx, but glad you can start moving in the right direction to get those BFPs!! Feb, you sounds super optimistic, and that's half the battle! How do you feel with the meds?
> 
> Waiting, sorry AF got you, fingers crossed for this cycle!
> 
> As for me....AF came right on time so I never even needed to test. I actually ovulated the day I flew so we were able to BD before I got on the plane and had a bit of hope, but alas. I took it much better this time around but am no less impatient. ;-)
> 
> I don't think I've ovulated yet, which means it's quite late (today is CD 20). I had some almost positive OPKs last week, and then they slowly got lighter and I never had a temp shift. It's odd. :shrug: We've been taking it pretty easy this cycle anyway, being on holiday and all so I guess we'll just see what happens and get back into obsessive ttc in a week or two!

It so great to hear from you HENA!!!:thumbup: You'll get it next month for sure!!! Just keep the positive thoughts rolling! How was the rest of your Vacation???!!!:flower: IM on day 6 of metformin @ 250mg only side effect now is some headaches:happydance: normally i wouldn't be excited by a head ache lol, but im just glad i dont feel like I have the flu!!!


----------



## waiting2c

OMG - how did I miss seeing these updates! I must have accidently opened the thread on my phone and never read.

Hena - great to hear from you, have been wondering how you were doing! Is your ticker correct that you are back on cd 1 today?

Feb, how are you doing? how do you feel after the metformin? Has it helped at all? Have you ovulated yet?

I think I ovulated over the weekend, so now am in the TWW, pretty excited this time round as have more idea on things, I know when I ovulated and I know how much BDing I got in


----------



## Hena

Hi Everyone! Long time, no updates!

I've been working out getting back into good eating habits and keeping a relaxed attitude 

The result? I'm on CD 45 today :wacko:

So I don't know what to think...I've done two tests, one on each of the last two Fridays, and both BFN. I thought travelling and grief might have caused a delay in O, but this is getting rediculous. My longest ever cycle before now was 40 days DH wants me to test again, but I'm going to wait another day or two. I always feel so crushed when I see a bfn, I'd rather let af show up. Besides, I have literally no symptoms.

Anyway, I am hoping to be able to get online and keep up with you lovely ladies more regularly now that my schedule has returned to normal. 

Hugs to all! I hope all the silence means you're busy baby dancing!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb! Just been thinking of you and thought I would post on here to see if you still around? How is it all going, how was taking metformin?


----------



## Feb4th2011

LADIES! I'm so sorry I've been gone.. Ive been having a pity party for myself and... I'm out of my funk now. I haven't really been doing much. My body has better adjusted to the metformin, and im trying to stay positive! Please give me updates! Ill be checking in every night:) hope to hear from you guys!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Feb!! I got my BFP yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting aye!

Why dont you come over and join in on a thread in the TTC groups and discussions, its called Bright new month, something something, everyones welcome... 

Hena is on that one too  Plus a whole bunch of other ladies around our age. its a cool group


----------

